# L'antro dei Nerd



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Scusate, ma mi stavate svaccando il 3d , provo ad arginare il problema con questa nuova "discussione" :up:

[video=youtube;_DynwZe1dHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DynwZe1dHE[/video]

Scatenatevi su :up:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Ok mi scateno d'immenso
Ma scusa la mia atavica ignoranza in materia

Cosa sono i nerds?

Per adesso sto litigando con mia figlia per gli emo, che pensavo fossero gli EAP, e con ste benedette Truzze...


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Ci sono !!!!


  

Tubaaaaaa

Gekoooooo

Accorreteeeeeeee


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Bah. Onestamente non mi sento nemmeno un po' Nerd...







































...BAZINGA! :carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok mi scateno d'immenso
> Ma scusa la mia atavica ignoranza in materia
> 
> Cosa sono i nerds?
> ...




Questo è un Nerd superiore, per esempio:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Questo è un Nerd superiore, per esempio:
> 
> View attachment 5262


Perchè gioca con il cellulare anzichè broccolare le tizie?


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè gioca con il cellulare anzichè broccolare le tizie?


Ma è più psicotropa la cosa.

Geko, need help, please.


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Scusate, ma mi stavate svaccando il 3d , provo ad arginare il problema con questa nuova "discussione" :up:
> 
> Scatenatevi su :up:



Millepensieri... Sei una donna nerd, perciò devi rispettare le tradizioni.




Quindi...


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> ...BAZINGA! :carneval:


Sheldon Cooper lo conosco poco 


*KA-PLAH *!!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Certo, ora arrivano le mie foto in topless!

[video=youtube;Qn2S7fq_p1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn2S7fq_p1E[/video]

:rotfl::rotfl:

essere nerd in genere confonde il maschio broccolatore medio, ma è uno stile di vita appagante .


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Millepensieri... Sei una donna nerd, perciò devi rispettare le tradizioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WIN


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Comincio a capire...
Negli anni 80 ero al liceo classico.
Bon l' per me era la corte dei 4 cesari: Crassorain, Pompise, Giobulio re dei gioppini e Lepido il leirido.
Io ero Caotullo il poeta di corte mutuato dai Kraffen Cao e Coca. ( ancora oggi il mio avvocato mi chiama Cao).
Vi erano poi le Tacchenzie che in gita di settimana bianca mi sverginarono, le Ninfe Oceanine...

E infine due tizi un po' particolari che Chiamai i fratelli Agonia...l'uno era Trauma Agonia e l'altro Coma Agonia...
Ecco forse loro due erano Nerds.

Ma ai miei tempi c'erano i paninari no?
Poi c'erano altri 4 che chiamavo i ferrovieri...per altre ragioni...


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comincio a capire...
> Negli anni 80 ero al liceo classico.
> Bon l' per me era la corte dei 4 cesari: Crassorain, Pompise, Giobulio re dei gioppini e Lepido il leirido.
> Io ero Caotullo il poeta di corte mutuato dai Kraffen Cao e Coca. ( ancora oggi il mio avvocato mi chiama Cao).
> ...



Un pò riduttivo, ma la strada è quella.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Scusate, ma mi stavate svaccando il 3d , provo ad arginare il problema con questa nuova "discussione" :up:
> 
> [video=youtube;_DynwZe1dHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DynwZe1dHE[/video]
> 
> Scatenatevi su :up:


Si vede che sei nuova... mo svaccano qua e la :rotfl:....... loro eh.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Ma ho avuto io casso un allievo che era così...
Ma alla faccia del casso....è entrato con facilità alla normale di Pisa eh?
Un tipo fatto così.
I compagni lo prendono in giro perchè non sa andare in bici.
Si prende na vecchia bici, va su un argine impara ad andare in bici.
Ma non ci sale mai più.

Mi pare che ora viva in un centro di ricerca per la fisica a Tenerife...

Ma non porta gli occhiali...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;R_ve7Vp_J_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=R_ve7Vp_J_o&NR=1[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Eh ma il conte ha una visione troppo arcaica del nerd, un proto-nerd.
Ora il nerd è il nuovo figo, è uno stile di vita molto cool .

Inutile, se non sei con noi sei contro di noi.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh ma il conte ha una visione troppo arcaica del nerd, un proto-nerd.
> Ora il nerd è il nuovo figo, è uno stile di vita molto cool .
> 
> Inutile, se non sei con noi sei contro di noi.
> ...



E dove sarebbe il tuo nerdismo? In cosa consiste?


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E dove sarebbe il tuo nerdismo? In cosa consiste?


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 5267


Non avrei saputo dire di meglio


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Siete delle brutte persone.


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

io non ho capito una cippa.


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siete delle brutte persone.



...parli sul serio?


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non avrei saputo dire di meglio


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non ho capito una cippa.


Uhè...

Ma ci sei allora in giro.


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siete delle brutte persone.


Decisamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...parli sul serio?



...


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

io non vi seguo.... bho....


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

:up::up::up:


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

E' una "discussione" pregna di cazzeggio, ho provato a salvare il mio 3d dalla deriva che stava prendendo, non volevo creare tanta confusione .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh ma il conte ha una visione troppo arcaica del nerd, un proto-nerd.
> Ora il nerd è il nuovo figo, è uno stile di vita molto cool .
> 
> Inutile, se non sei con noi sei contro di noi.
> ...


sì però hanno in comune che nessuno dei due scopa le donne :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì però hanno in comune che nessuno dei due scopa le donne :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì però hanno in comune che nessuno dei due scopa le donne :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5270
> 
> E' una "discussione" pregna di cazzeggio, ho provato a salvare il mio 3d dalla deriva che stava prendendo, non volevo creare tanta confusione .


Intanto vedo che te la ridi 

e questo è l'unica cosa che conta


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì però hanno in comune che nessuno dei due scopa le donne :rotfl:


Lui però sì:


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Intanto vedo che te la ridi
> 
> e questo è l'unica cosa che conta


Merito vostro!
:abbraccio:


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Uhè...
> 
> Ma ci sei allora in giro.


sto facendo mille cose.
Non ci sto dentro e non riesco a seguire.
Mi sento intordita a manetta.
Uffi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lui però sì:


si vede che non è nerd


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


ma spiegatemi uffa!!!!!
Joey pure tu però...


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma spiegatemi uffa!!!!!
> Joey pure tu però...


ma non c'è niente da spiegare! buttati tra di noi! 
siamo la nuova èlite!


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma spiegatemi uffa!!!!!
> Joey pure tu però...


Tranquilla Tebina, quando torna Tuba te lo spiega in kinglon.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma spiegatemi uffa!!!!!
> Joey pure tu però...


i nerdi si scopano il cellulare, fra l'altro


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non vi seguo.... bho....


e non sei l'unica....


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> i nerdi si scopano il cellulare, fra l'altro


E pure le prese sip! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> i nerdi si scopano il cellulare, fra l'altro


....il buon vecchio vibra non è più di moda?
Mah...il mio cell è inscopabile comunque.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E pure le prese sip! :rotfl:


e si fanno lo strap-on con il joystick


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....il buon vecchio vibra non è più di moda?
> Mah...il mio cell è inscopabile comunque.


parliamo di nerd

un nerd ad esempio parla con la lavatrice


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tranquilla Tebina, quando torna Tuba te lo spiega in kinglon.


io con te non parlo.
Ci siamo lasciati ricordi?
:blank:

Ora sono innamorata di un altro nik.

Addio.
Fai la tua strada.
Dimenticami


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma non c'è niente da spiegare! buttati tra di noi!
> siamo la nuova èlite!


avete fumato?
Bravi! E non si passa?

Siamo la nuova èlite?
Elite di che?


paura...


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> parliamo di nerd
> 
> un nerd ad esempio parla con la lavatrice



....io parlo con le piante, i gatti e mattia.
Ok, sono eco nerd


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> avete fumato?
> Bravi! E non si passa?
> 
> Siamo la nuova èlite?
> ...


tu parli con gli elettrodomestici? allora sei nerd! :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> tu parli con gli elettrodomestici? allora sei nerd! :rotfl:


Ancorato alla visione ottantiana del nerd


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io con te non parlo.
> Ci siamo lasciati ricordi?
> :blank:
> 
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....io parlo con le piante, i gatti e mattia.
> Ok, sono eco nerd


nono il nerd non conosce sensazioni biologiche se non quelle abbinabili a un apparecchio 

scoparsi la presa della LAN è ad esempio opera di un nerd, perché non potrebbe provare orgasmo con una vagina biologica. e soprattutto non potrebbe aprire un blog o youtube e informare tutti della sua impresa ... :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ancorato alla visione ottantiana del nerd


metto tebe e simy sulla strada buona


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


>


se fai così, però...


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> metto tebe e simy sulla strada buona


Sei un faro per tutti noi, ci traghetterai fino alla visione attuale del nerd, quanto dura il corso? 



Tebe ha detto:


> se fai così, però...


Un po' di sano spanking prima di cena, cosa si può avere di meglio? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sei un faro per tutti noi, ci traghetterai fino alla visione attuale del nerd, quanto dura il corso?
> 
> 
> 
> Un po' di sano spanking prima di cena, cosa si può avere di meglio? :rotfl:


Infatti, buon gustaia!

Secondo me però tu non sei proprio una fedele...vedrai che ti scoprirai diversamente fedele.
Facciamo...fra un anno?


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

@Tebe

Ti capisco, ho già ripreso il lavoro e dire che mi son già rotto le balle è a dir poco un eufemismo.

Tra le altre cose... L'ormone scatenato non aiuta 

Inb4 nerd rules

Sent from my IPhone 5 using winzip


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Mi piace questa Millepensieri. 

Occhio Tebe che se continua così l'abbordo con un mp in elfico. Per le nerd è fortemente afrodisiaco.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti, buon gustaia!
> 
> Secondo me però tu non sei proprio una fedele...vedrai che ti scoprirai diversamente fedele.
> Facciamo...fra un anno?


Si nota fin lì che ho l'ormone che urla? 
Dopo la dolce scoperta mi sono data alla meditazione...soffro...altro che un anno...:sbatti:


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi piace questa Millepensieri.
> 
> Occhio Tebe che se continua così l'abbordo con un mp in elfico. Per le nerd è fortemente afrodisiaco.


 se ti metti le orecchie a punta sono da te in 15 minuti


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi piace questa Millepensieri.
> 
> Occhio Tebe che se continua così l'abbordo con un mp in elfico. Per le nerd è fortemente afrodisiaco.


anche a me piace molto questa millepensieri.


Senti la vuoi smettere di provare a farmi ingelosire?
Non ti perdono.
Mi hai tradita troppe volte.
E non è il sesso, lo sai.
Ma...ma...il fatto che tu abbia fatto lavare ad ultimo la tua benda sull'occhio...ecco...mi ha ferita...e ho pure saputo che qualche sciacquetta di nik ti ha pure proposto di metterle le mollette sui chiodi di garofano...


MOSTRO! Peggio di Manager!


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si nota fin lì che ho l'ormone che urla?
> Dopo la dolce scoperta mi sono data alla meditazione...soffro...altro che un anno...:sbatti:



non parliamo do ormoni che sto come i pazzi....questa estate per me è stata devastante.

Una ninfomane.
Non che sia mai stata frigida ma come in questi ultimi mesi solo a vent'anni credo...


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> se ti metti le orecchie a punta sono da te in 15 minuti


Sono confuso: vuoi vedere la mia collezione di fumetti ed action figures rigorosamente imballate o sei interessata alla spada laser? :rotfl:


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche a me piace molto questa millepensieri.
> 
> 
> Senti la vuoi smettere di provare a farmi ingelosire?
> ...


In questo posto non si può avere nemmeno un po' di privacy eh. 
Però... E' sparita non appena ha capito che ero serio.


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

*Leda è presente!*

E vediamo di non confonderci coi geek, grazie.








E questo è un utile schemino per i meno informati:


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 5267





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 5261




US bastaaaaaaaaa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mettiamo un po' di video del Piccol? Dai dai


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non parliamo do ormoni che sto come i pazzi....questa estate per me è stata devastante.
> 
> Una ninfomane.
> Non che sia mai stata frigida ma come in questi ultimi mesi solo a vent'anni credo...


Io ho giocato alla suorina piangente...altro che languorino ora...:unhappy:
aiuto!


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> In questo posto non si può avere nemmeno un po' di privacy eh.
> Però... E' sparita non appena ha capito che ero serio.


Stavo mordendo una cinghia di cuoio e fissando una foto di Padre Pio.
Tu mi tenti in un momento di estrema debolezza, ci vorrebbe una spada doppia per farmi recuperare il tempo sprecato :diavoletto:.


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *Stavo mordendo una cinghia di cuoio e fissando una foto di Padre Pio.*
> Tu mi tenti in un momento di estrema debolezza, ci vorrebbe una spada doppia per farmi recuperare il tempo sprecato :diavoletto:.


Cuoio e blasfemia...


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mettiamo un po' di video del Piccol? Dai dai


Perchè ti lovvo e sei entrata subito in mentalità nerd :up:

[video=youtube;5bFLIi85A3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bFLIi85A3E[/video]


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> E vediamo di non confonderci coi geek, grazie.


Stavo giusto pensando: "Ma guarda te Leda... Ha pure il coraggio di far finta di nulla pur di non uscire allo scoperto". 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti prego, posta quella cosa fantastica della pera! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

*HO TROVATO L'AVATAR DI SIMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
non ce la posso fare!


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Io...vado a correre...non vorrei tornare a parlare della spada laser di geko  
la corsa è appagante, la corsa è appagante, la corsa è appagante, la corsa è appagante


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Stavo giusto pensando: "Ma guarda te Leda... Ha pure il coraggio di far finta di nulla pur di non uscire allo scoperto".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma noooo, stavo solo facendo un riposino...




Ok...


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma noooo, stavo solo facendo un riposino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:cambiate pusher....vi prego


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:cambiate pusher....vi prego


Porta rispetto 

L'immagine è un graditissimo dono di mia figlia (da due nerd cosa volevi che venisse fuori, del resto?)


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Porta rispetto View attachment 5282
> 
> L'immagine è un* graditissimo dono di mi*a* figlia *(da due nerd cosa volevi che venisse fuori, del resto?) View attachment 5282


allora ok!

:umile:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> i
> 
> 
> Ora sono innamorata di un altro nik.


ni*C*k.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> E vediamo di non confonderci coi geek, grazie.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278
> ...


Adesso, non per fare il polemico a tutti i costi, ma non è che il geek figo è figo perchè usa Apple, ed il nerd sfigato lo è per via del pc o di linux, eh.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso, non per fare il polemico a tutti i costi, ma non è che il geek figo è figo perchè usa Apple, ed il nerd sfigato lo è per via del pc o di linux, eh.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ni*C*k.


come kilometri. O kreti.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> come kilometri. O kreti.


Che, non a caso, sono termini che non si possono leggere. Kilometri men che meno.


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che, non a caso, sono termini che non si possono leggere. Kilometri men che meno.


ma c'è sempre la mia licenza poetica scrittura kreti-kreativa, uffa.

smettila di fare l'alfa dominante e maschio se no poi non dormo.
E inkubo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma c'è sempre la mia licenza poetica scrittura kreti-kreativa, uffa.
> 
> smettila di fare l'alfa dominante e maschio se no poi non dormo.
> E inkubo.


Ah, e quindi il tuo nuovo nick sarei io? Caschi male. Anzi, malissimo.


----------



## Tebe (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e quindi il tuo nuovo nick sarei io? Caschi male. Anzi, malissimo.


eh?
nuovo nik mio?

non ho capito


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?
> nuovo nik di che?


Shhhh.


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Shhhh.


apa:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *Sei un faro per tutti noi*, ci traghetterai fino alla visione attuale del nerd, quanto dura il corso?
> 
> 
> 
> Un po' di sano spanking prima di cena, cosa si può avere di meglio? :rotfl:


sono nerd :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> View attachment 5280


Questo è il più accurato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?
> nuovo nik mio?
> 
> non ho capito


anche lui è nerd


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io ho giocato *alla suorina piangente*...altro che languorino ora...:unhappy:
> aiuto!


che strano, anche tu usi questo accostamento che ama tanto il conte?


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che strano, anche tu usi questo accostamento che ama tanto il conte?


Ecco da dove salta fuori, non ricordavo la fonte.
Nei momenti di massima frustrazione mi sono pensata così.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

ma...mi ero promessa di tenere lontana la mia depressione dal questo angolo di forum...



mi fa ridere perchè mi è successo  una clavicola andata


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma...mi ero promessa di tenere lontana la mia depressione dal questo angolo di forum...
> 
> View attachment 5286
> 
> mi fa ridere perchè mi è successo  una clavicola andata




Non mi dire che vai in mtb.

Anch'io ho sacrificato una clavicola alla causa, ed alcune altre ossa.


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso, non per fare il polemico a tutti i costi, ma non è che il geek figo è figo perchè usa Apple, ed il nerd sfigato lo è per via del pc o di linux, eh.


Ovvio che no


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non mi dire che vai in mtb.
> 
> Anch'io ho sacrificato una clavicola alla causa, ed alcune altre ossa.


Downhill.
A cui ho sacrificato anche un polso e mezzo incisivo inferiore :unhappy:.


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)

*La mia preferita*

Solo per palati sopraffini, eh....


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *Downhill*.
> A cui ho sacrificato anche un polso e mezzo incisivo inferiore :unhappy:.


Stai scherzando? 


Ehm, meno di due settimane fa mi sono fratturato il tanto temuto scafoide. 

Inoltre, al freeride ho sacrificato: clavicola, due costole, polso, rotula. Dal giorno della frattura al ginocchio mi metto le 661 pure per le strade bianche. :rotfl:


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Solo per palati sopraffini, eh....


Leda, la mia vita è cambiata.

Ho trovato una downhiller nerd che non disdegna il cuoio. Cioè... Ti rendi conto? E si chiama pure MillePensieri... Chiaro riferimento alla mia passione per le seghe mentali.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Stai scherzando?
> 
> 
> Ehm, meno di due settimane fa mi sono fratturato il tanto temuto scafoide.
> ...


Non scherzo :rotfl:

Ma vedo che anche tu hai una bella vena masochista:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Leda, la mia vita è cambiata.
> 
> Ho trovato una downhiller nerd che non disdegna il cuoio. Cioè... Ti rendi conto? E si chiama pure MillePensieri... Chiaro riferimento alla mia passione per le seghe mentali.


:rotfl:
Ci siamo trovati finalmente, la mia anima gemella!
:rotfl:


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ci siamo trovati finalmente, la mia anima gemella!
> :rotfl:


Quindi in realtà non eri interessata alla spada laser ma alla forcella!!!


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Leda, la mia vita è cambiata.
> 
> Ho trovato una downhiller nerd che non disdegna il cuoio. Cioè... Ti rendi conto? E si chiama pure MillePensieri... Chiaro riferimento alla mia passione per le seghe mentali.





MillePensieri ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ci siamo trovati finalmente, la mia anima gemella!
> :rotfl:



Avete la mia benedizione! :inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Quindi in realtà non eri interessata alla spada laser ma alla forcella!!!





Leda ha detto:


> Avete la mia benedizione! :inlove:


Prima conoscevo solo il tuo lato jedi/sith 

Grazie Leda :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie Leda :rotfl:


Prego, tesoro! Anche noi nerd-rockettari abbiamo un cuore!

A tale proposito, trattami bene quello di gekino o ti cionco 

Con la forcella e la spada laser invece puoi farci tutto quello che ti pare :rotfl:


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Prima conoscevo solo il tuo lato jedi/sith
> 
> Grazie Leda :rotfl:





Leda ha detto:


> Prego, tesoro! Anche noi nerd-rockettari abbiamo un cuore!
> 
> A tale proposito, trattami bene quello di gekino o ti cionco
> 
> Con la forcella e la spada laser invece puoi farci tutto quello che ti pare :rotfl:



No, non è vero niente: MillePensieri non esiste. E' solo una prova posta lungo il mio cammino per tentare di ricondurmi sulla retta via. Ma ormai che ho deciso di abbracciare il lato oscuro, niente e nessuno mi fermerà. Nemmeno una rockettara disposta a buttarsi giù dai dirupi insieme a me.

La forza è potente in me.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, non è vero niente: MillePensieri non esiste. E' solo una prova posta lungo il mio cammino per tentare di ricondurmi sulla retta via. Ma ormai che ho deciso di abbracciare il lato oscuro, niente e nessuno mi fermerà. Nemmeno una rockettara disposta a buttarsi giù dai dirupi insieme a me.
> 
> La forza è potente in me.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)




----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che strano, anche tu usi questo accostamento che ama tanto il conte?


sbagli le suorine piangenti sono devote di lothar io frequento il convento delle suore scopamai...


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Avete la mia benedizione! :inlove:


pure la mia.
Quella sessuale ovviamente:rock:


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure la mia.
> Quella sessuale ovviamente:rock:


evviva! :rotfl:


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure la mia.
> Quella sessuale ovviamente:rock:



Sai, Tebe... Tra noi non poteva funzionare. Cioè, se ci pensi, bondage a parte, cos'è che ci _legava_? D)

Io non ho ricevuto un minimo di calore da te, tu invece da me ne hai sempre avuto tanto... Ricordi tutta la cera che ti ho versato? Nonostante tutto, io non ne rinnego una singola goccia. 

Tuo, Harlock.


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> evviva! :rotfl:


Ormai sono innamorata di un altro nik  che non sospetta niente anche se ci sono delle voci tendenziose (senza fare nomi MInerva-Signorini che mette in giro ste cose), ma non me ne curo. 
Sospiro innamorata e basta.


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sai, Tebe... Tra noi non poteva funzionare. Cioè, se ci pensi, bondage a parte, cos'è che ci _legava_? D)
> 
> Io non ho ricevuto un minimo di calore da te, tu invece da me ne hai sempre avuto tanto... Ricordi tutta la cera che ti ho versato? Nonostante tutto, io non ne rinnego una singola goccia.
> 
> Tuo, Harlock.


Anche io non rinnego niente.
hai ragione. Io mi eccitavo tanto a farlo nel congelatore sopra un letto di ghiaccio, con te sotto per ore...
va beh, è andata così.
Mi dispiace non averti saputo dare tutto quel calore che meritavi, ma sai...quando ti ho visto arrivare con un cero pasquale acceso di circa 9 kg mi sono spaventata.

Comunque, non preoccuparti per me.
Ho un nuovo amore e una nuova storia.
Lui non lo sa che mi ama già, ma prima o poi lo scoprirà.
Ho già notato chiari segni di apprezzamento, quindi.

Tua Tebe

p.s. Potresti ridarmi lo sterilizzatoio chirurgico che ho lasciato da te insieme al mio spazzolino da denti?


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io non rinnego niente.
> hai ragione. Io mi eccitavo tanto a farlo nel congelatore sopra un letto di ghiaccio, con te sotto per ore...
> va beh, è andata così.
> Mi dispiace non averti saputo dare tutto quel calore che meritavi, ma sai...quando ti ho visto arrivare con un cero pasquale acceso di circa 9 kg mi sono spaventata.
> ...



Allora auguro tanta felicità a te ed al tuo amore ignaro di tutto. 

Comunque sappi che per una cinghiatina in amicizia, io per te ci sarò sempre.


Schiocco di frusta, ciao.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Allora auguro tanta felicità a te ed al tuo amore ignaro di tutto.
> 
> Comunque sappi che per una cinghiatina in amicizia, io per te ci sarò sempre.
> 
> ...


Non mettere via la frusta 
Potrebbe tornarci utile :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)

Alla fine si troieggia anche qui.

Roba da non credere.

:blank:


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Alla fine si troieggia anche qui.
> 
> Roba da non credere.
> 
> ...


concordo.
sono raccapricciata da tutta sta libertà sessuale dei nuovi utenti.
Ai miei tempi non era così quando sono entrata qui.
Che vergogna
:blank::blank:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Agosto 2012)

io non mi butto in nessun dirupo ... se non salvando il mio pc :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io non mi butto in nessun dirupo ... se non salvando il mio pc :rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 5291


:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo.
> sono raccapricciata da tutta sta libertà sessuale dei nuovi utenti.
> Ai miei tempi non era così quando sono entrata qui.
> Che vergogna
> :blank::blank:


Non so cosa mi stia succedendo, sarà l'aria che si respira qui, una volta ero diversa :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non so cosa mi stia succedendo, sarà l'aria che si respira qui, una volta ero diversa :rotfl:


e si, si dice sempre così.

Quando sono entrata io hanno tentato di esorcizzarmi.
Tzè...stiamo perdendo smalto con i nuovi utenti.

Ah dimenticavo.

Io non esisto.


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non so cosa mi stia succedendo, sarà l'aria che si respira qui, una volta ero diversa :rotfl:


..è il potere, la forza della FUTILITA'...
è bello sentirsi futili ogni tanto...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non so cosa mi stia succedendo, sarà l'aria che si respira qui, una volta ero diversa :rotfl:


stiamo riscoprendo il tuo nerd in noi :carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..è il potere, la forza della FUTILITA'...
> è bello sentirsi futili ogni tanto...


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

*Fra un anno*

Millepensieri sarà una diversamente fedele, scommettiamo?
Una vera, non una traditrice.
(ora se Kid legge sviene e gli parte l'embolo. O magari mi limona duro)


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Millepensieri sarà una diversamente fedele, scommettiamo?
> Una vera, non una traditrice.
> (ora se Kid legge sviene e gli parte l'embolo. O magari mi limona duro)


Vedi del potenziale in me :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo.
> sono raccapricciata da tutta sta libertà sessuale dei nuovi utenti.
> Ai miei tempi non era così quando sono entrata qui.
> Che vergogna
> :blank::blank:


Berto Giuseppe: Il male di Oscuro:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vedi del potenziale in me :rotfl:


Da millepensieri a centospazzole


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Alla fine si troieggia anche qui.
> 
> Roba da non credere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Millepensieri sarà una diversamente fedele, scommettiamo?
> Una vera, non una traditrice.
> (ora se Kid legge sviene e gli parte l'embolo. O magari mi limona duro)


noi la salveremo dalla via della perdizione :rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> noi la salveremo dalla via della perdizione :rotfl:
> :rotfl:



No aspé... Che salvate e salvate? Fermi tutti!
Aspettate ancora un po' e vediamo che succede...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> noi la salveremo dalla via della perdizione :rotfl:
> :rotfl:


Ma un chiletto di cazzi vostri al giorno, proprio mai?!


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vedi del potenziale in me :rotfl:


tantissimo!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tantissimo!


Io pure!

Geko, vai a farti un giro con Ultimo o Hiro, va...


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No aspé... Che salvate e salvate? Fermi tutti!
> Aspettate ancora un po' e vediamo che succede...





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma un chiletto di cazzi vostri al giorno, proprio mai?!



Ok...io vi avviso! se poi vieni qui a piangere perchè avete fatto gli stronzi sappiate che sarò il vostro incubo peggiore :voodoo:


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No aspé... Che salvate e salvate? Fermi tutti!
> Aspettate ancora un po' e vediamo che succede...


non ti preoccupare gekino.
Ho prove inconfutabili che i maledetti fedeli non l'avranno!

ops scusa un attimo...devo rispondere al cellulare
-Pronto?Ciao Nik erotico, dimmi...eddai...non puoi essere geloso di geko..è il mio ex erotic-nik...ok...d'accordo...va bene. Ciao amore, ciao. Si...smetto subito. Giuro sulle labbra della Parietti. Ciao. bacio bacio bacio. Tvb.-

(Sospiro innamorato)
Lui non lo sa ancora ma questa conversazione avverrà.
Me l'hanno detto i tarocchi dei nani elfici di un sito on line.
Pensa gekino.
Il sito delle rune indiavolate invece mi aveva detto che avevi ripreso a vederti con Ultimo...






Salvatemi...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ok...io vi avviso! se poi vieni qui a piangere perchè avete fatto gli stronzi sappiate che sarò il vostro incubo peggiore :voodoo:


Puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco per quanto mi riguarda. Non le farei fare mai nulla che io non farei......


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io pure!
> 
> *Geko, vai a farti un giro con Ultimo o Hiro, va*...


andate a giocare al dottore con Simy sù....


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco per quanto mi riguarda.* Non le farei fare mai nulla che io non farei*......


quante volte me l'hai detta sta frase...:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> andate a giocare al dottore con Simy sù....


Grazie Tebina per l'aiuto. Se posso esserti altrettanto utile con il tuo amore segreto, dimmelo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quante volte me l'hai detta sta frase...:rotfl:


A te facevo solo raccomandazioni da buon fratello maggiore. Purtroppo sei troppo fuori mano.......


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> andate a giocare al dottore con Simy sù....


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Povera me! :rotfl:

Broccolamenti, tresche segrete, relazioni particolari, minacce voodoo! Tutto molto poco nerd! Ma che sviluppi! :rotfl:

Vogliamo degli indizi sul *nik*! Magari sottili alla Agatha Christie! Uno per puntata.


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io pure!
> 
> Geko, vai a farti un giro con Ultimo o Hiro, va...


Me spiass, MM. La ragazza ha già scelto.
E' che siamo anime affini, che vuoi farci? Vedi quante coincidenze?
Poi adesso ho pure il polso in titanio... Una biker non rimane mai indifferente davanti a 'ste cose. 




Tebe ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare gekino.
> Ho prove inconfutabili che i maledetti fedeli non l'avranno!
> 
> ops scusa un attimo...devo rispondere al cellulare
> ...


Noto che ultimamente da quelle parti ne gira di buona eh... :canna:


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A te facevo solo raccomandazioni da buon fratello maggiore. Purtroppo sei troppo fuori mano.......


 già! però mi piacerebbe tanto rivederti!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Me spiass, MM. La ragazza ha già scelto.
> E' che siamo anime affini, che vuoi farci? Vedi quante coincidenze?
> Poi adesso ho pure il polso in titanio... Una biker non rimane mai indifferente davanti a 'ste cose.


Si, e tu il massimo che potresti ottenere sarebbe una bella chiacchierata su bici, tempi e percorsi.


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Grazie Tebina per l'aiuto. Se posso esserti altrettanto utile con il tuo amore segreto, dimmelo.


E' segreto. Nessuno sa chi è.
Se no che segreto sarebbe?




Ma è un uomo che...mmmmhhhhhhh:inlove:


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, e tu il massimo che potresti ottenere sarebbe una bella chiacchierata su bici, tempi e percorsi.


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Povera me! :rotfl:
> 
> Broccolamenti, tresche segrete, relazioni particolari, minacce voodoo! Tutto molto poco nerd! Ma che sviluppi! :rotfl:
> 
> Vogliamo degli indizi sul *nik*! Magari sottili alla Agatha Christie! Uno per puntata.


Non sono sottile...
L'unico indizio che vi do è che lui non sa niente. E credo si scioccherebbe un pò sapendo che inquieta oniricamente le mie notti porno.


Ho gli occhietti a cuoricino!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono sottile...
> L'unico indizio che vi do è che lui non sa niente. E credo si scioccherebbe un pò sapendo che inquieta oniricamente le mie notti porno.
> 
> 
> Ho gli occhietti a cuoricino!!!!


Eh, sapesse.......... Lo fai schiattare, lo fai :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2012)

rispetto a signorini preferisco aspesi, grazie; meglio racchia che leccaculo.



ps ovviamente riferito al cavaliere e al potere in genere


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> rispetto a signorini preferisco aspesi, grazie; meglio racchia che leccaculo.


Infatti il connubio Min-Signorini era assolutamente ironico considerato che non ti reputo leccaculo
Aspesi non sarebbe stato più ironico.


Min, l'ironia per Dio!


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti il connubio Min-Signorini era assolutamente ironico considerato che non ti reputo leccaculo
> Aspesi non sarebbe stato più ironico.
> 
> 
> Min, l'ironia per Dio!


non avevo certo pensato tu mi dessi della leccaculi ....non è così scontato l'accostamento a signorini.
è un mio parere personale preferire l'aspesi.l'ironia è troppo preziosa per tirarla fuori quando non occorre:singleeye:


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube_share;iDe4v318f64]http://youtu.be/iDe4v318f64[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;4kcDuzbQ3rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kcDuzbQ3rY[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Me spiass, MM. La ragazza ha già scelto.
> E' che siamo anime affini, che vuoi farci? Vedi quante coincidenze?
> Poi adesso ho pure il polso in titanio... Una biker non rimane mai indifferente davanti a 'ste cose.





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, e tu il massimo che potresti ottenere sarebbe una bella chiacchierata su bici, tempi e percorsi.



 La gatta morta che è in me fa le fusa


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> La gatta morta che è in me fa le fusa


Ma le fai solo per me, vero?


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> La *gatta morta* che è in me fa le fusa



Ecco, lo sapevo. C'era per forza la fregatura: le gattemorte infatti parlano parlano e non la smollano mai. 

Non c'è più posto per i sentimentalismi nella mia vita. 

MM, è tutta tua... Lascio a te l'iniziazione. Riportamela già traviata ed impura.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo. C'era per forza la fregatura: le gattemorte infatti parlano parlano e non la smollano mai.
> 
> Non c'è più posto per i sentimentalismi nella mia vita.
> 
> MM, è tutta tua... Lascio a te l'iniziazione. Riportamela già traviata ed impura.


Se ci si trova io e lei, tu sparisci proprio.


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se ci si trova io e lei, tu sparisci proprio.




Ho già capito che dopo due giorni me la ritroverò sotto casa implorante di essere, finalmente, _iniziata_. 

Nel frattempo, mia cara _gattamorta_, scaldo il _gatto a nove code_ per te. Preparati.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ho già capito che dopo due giorni me la ritroverò sotto casa implorante di essere, finalmente, _iniziata_.
> 
> Nel frattempo, mia cara _gattamorta_, scaldo il _gatto a nove code_ per te. Preparati.


Ma il giorno che invece che una che si fa menà ne trovi una che vuol solo trombare tu mi sa che ti suicidi :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;iDe4v318f64]http://youtu.be/iDe4v318f64[/video]



Fighissimo.


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma il giorno che invece che una che si fa menà ne trovi una che vuol solo trombare tu mi sa che ti suicidi :unhappy:


Uè ma per chi mi hai preso? ... 




... Non sono così schizzinoso!  Mi sopravvaluti! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Uè ma per chi mi hai preso? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tranquilla Tebina, quando torna Tuba te lo spiega in kinglon.


Il mio motore di ricerca 

https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-klingon


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il mio motore di ricerca
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-klingon



Onestamente io sono stato tentato di spiegarglielo così:


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=nerd



:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Onestamente io sono stato tentato di spiegarglielo così:
> 
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=nerd
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Onestamente io sono stato tentato di spiegarglielo così:
> 
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=nerd
> ...





Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Agosto 2012)

Geko, ci hai mai giocato a questo ? 

[video=youtube;hDA3RROsFmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDA3RROsFmo[/video]

Passare le nottate a fare duelli con emeriti sconosciuti è abbastanza nerd ?


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se ci si trova io e lei, tu sparisci proprio.





geko ha detto:


> Ho già capito che dopo due giorni me la ritroverò sotto casa implorante di essere, finalmente, _iniziata_.
> 
> Nel frattempo, mia cara _gattamorta_, scaldo il _gatto a nove code_ per te. Preparati.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dopo il romanticismo di MM, la concretezza e i toys di geko. Sono in paradiso .


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dopo il romanticismo di MM, la concretezza e i toys di geko. Sono in paradiso .


Doppiogiochista, vieni, vieni a vedere come sono romantico :fumo:


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

Vi va un test semplice semplice?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Vi va un test semplice semplice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sarei il primo da sinistra, più o meno.


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sarei il primo da sinistra, più o meno.


Azz. Non sei abbastanza nerd. Impegnati di più.



(la punteggiatura è la tua... scusa, non ho resistito :rotfl


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> (la punteggiatura è la tua... scusa, non ho resistito :rotfl


(Mi sa che non ho capito.)


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Mi sa che non ho capito.)


(Non ti sei perso niente: era una cazzata )


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> (Non ti sei perso niente: era una cazzata )


(Ok)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Vi va un test semplice semplice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io il secondo, combinato con la stretta al collo ... mi tocca sempre a spremere la coda per trovare qualcosa da mettere fra i denti :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Vi va un test semplice semplice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


primo a sinistra


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2012)

non ho sonno, non picchiatemi:


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Agosto 2012)

*more nerdate, please*


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

L'_orsodosso_ e i baffi volanti :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non ho sonno, non picchiatemi:
> 
> View attachment 5310


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

L'avete voluto voi 


[video=youtube_share;IYE7_7MBzec]http://youtu.be/IYE7_7MBzec[/video]


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)




----------



## geko (27 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


>



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

Ce le suoniamo e ce la cantiamo tra noi, però che ridere :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2012)

perchè ho lavorato fino ad ora?
baffi volanti! 
i monty python!
chuck norris!

e una proposta di matrimonio!:girlimpossible:


SI Leda! la mia risposta è si! si! si!

edit: 2 cosine non o.t., ultimosangre ha ragione, ci stiamo perdendo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> perchè ho lavorato fino ad ora?
> baffi volanti!
> i monty python!
> chuck norris!
> ...


affinità elettive! :0))))


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

*Spock is not impressed*

E' impossibile scegliere un'immagine o un'altra: io ho le lacrime agli occhi dal ridere tutte le volte che visito questo blog

http://spockisnotimpressed.tumblr.com/


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2012)




----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Agosto 2012)

machecazzz :rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2012)

di fronte a messaggi del genere è assurdo che si possa aggiungere reputazione solo una volta! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
esigo un intervento dell'admin!


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Agosto 2012)

Ste cose mi fanno morire :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2012)

L'angolo della cucina :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Agosto 2012)

l'hai voluta tu! :rotfl:

ecco come ancora sprecare soldi nostri:

[video=youtube;IqhlQfXUk7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqhlQfXUk7w[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'angolo della cucina :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 5328


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Agosto 2012)

e questo è molto nerd :rotfl:

[video=youtube;i1leDAwjtto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1leDAwjtto[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'angolo della cucina :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 5328



Vista giorni fa sulla bacheca di un'amica su fb: risate convulse :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho una fidanzata fichissima


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Vista giorni fa sulla bacheca di un'amica su fb: risate convulse :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ho una fidanzata fichissima


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2012)

@ Ultimosangre

Hai gli stessi gusti di mia figlia. Lei ha 14 anni. 


@ Quibbel

Monty Python = :inlove:


----------



## geko (28 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'angolo della cucina :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 5328





Leda ha detto:


> Vista giorni fa sulla bacheca di un'amica su fb: risate convulse :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ho una fidanzata fichissima


Arrivate tardi. L'avevo postata mesi fa nella sezione apposita. Tzè.


http://www.tradimento.net/44-piccola-stanzetta-per-la-cucina/16843-una-ricetta-del-*bip*


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Arrivate tardi. L'avevo postata mesi fa nella sezione apposita. Tzè.


Non ero ancora entrata qui 
Ma puoi usare il tuo gatto a nove code per punirmi :rotfl:


----------



## geko (28 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ero ancora entrata qui
> Ma *puoi usare il tuo gatto a nove code per punirmi* :rotfl:



Ma se si tratta di una punizione dovrei scegliere io la modalità, non trovi? 

Ragazza... Ti manca proprio l'ABC. :blank:
Questo significa che abbiamo un sacco di lavoro da fare.


----------



## demoralizio (28 Agosto 2012)

Ragazzi,
mi hanno catapultato in questo 3d ma... di cosa si parla? cazzate da internet? nerdate?

Fateme sape'


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ragazzi,
> mi hanno catapultato in questo 3d ma... di cosa si parla? cazzate da internet? nerdate?
> 
> Fateme sape'


si si, di quello, benvenuto :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma se si tratta di una punizione dovrei scegliere io la modalità, non trovi?
> 
> Ragazza... Ti manca proprio l'ABC. :blank:
> Questo significa che abbiamo un sacco di lavoro da fare.



Hai ragione, ma confido nella tua pazienza ed esperienza :rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (28 Agosto 2012)

Quanto siete nerd?


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2012)

ammetto di riconoscere solo firefox e chrome...l'ultimo è explorer?
bho...poco nerd...torno a lavorare che è meglio, mi nascondo :unhappy:


----------



## demoralizio (28 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ammetto di riconoscere solo firefox e chrome...l'ultimo è explorer?
> bho...poco nerd...torno a lavorare che è meglio, mi nascondo :unhappy:


Firefox
Chrome
Opera
Safari
...ovviamente Internet Explorer

vabeh, ho giocato sporco, sono del mestiere


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Firefox
> Chrome
> Opera
> Safari
> ...


:mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ragazzi,
> mi hanno catapultato in questo 3d ma... di cosa si parla? cazzate da internet? nerdate?
> 
> Fateme sape'



Allora, voglio essere chiaro con te, senza peli nella lingua, e con pochi peli dove il sole non batte, ok ? TU BROCCOLA! ED OLTRE QUELLO NON GUARDARE PIù NULLA :mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Allora, voglio essere chiaro con te, senza peli nella lingua, e con pochi peli dove il sole non batte, ok ? TU BROCCOLA! ED OLTRE QUELLO NON GUARDARE PIù NULLA :mrgreen:


tu parla con me? io no capito


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> tu parla con me? io no capito


ultimo è un pò da tradurre..poi ti abitui.
Nel frattempo ti faccio io da traduttrice.

In questo 3d si troieggia.
Capito?



Non eccitarti. Mettiti in fila che sei l'ultimo arrivato-.






:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ultimo è un pò da tradurre..poi ti abitui.
> Nel frattempo ti faccio io da traduttrice.
> 
> In questo 3d si troieggia.
> ...



Si ora avrà capito.


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ultimo è un pò da tradurre..poi ti abitui.
> Nel frattempo ti faccio io da traduttrice.
> 
> In questo 3d si troieggia.
> ...


ma...ma...avete traviato la sacralità nerd della discussione! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (28 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma...ma...avete traviato la sacralità nerd della discussione! :rotfl:


l'infinita lotta tra traditori e diversamente fedeli mia cara!

Noi troieggiamo sempre


:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2012)

*Più roba nerd, su*



ì


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma...ma...avete traviato la sacralità nerd della discussione! :rotfl:





Tebe ha detto:


> l'infinita lotta tra traditori e diversamente fedeli mia cara!
> 
> Noi troieggiamo sempre
> 
> ...





rilancio :


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma se si tratta di una punizione *dovrei scegliere io la modalità*, non trovi?
> 
> Ragazza... Ti manca proprio l'ABC. :blank:
> Questo significa che abbiamo un sacco di lavoro da fare.


no

se meriti punizione la devi prendere come viene

se non la meriti, non farti trovare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quanto siete nerd?


il cesso mi demoralizza senza argomenti. prova qualcosa di meno drastico


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ammetto di riconoscere solo firefox e chrome...l'ultimo è explorer?
> bho...poco nerd...torno a lavorare che è meglio, mi nascondo :unhappy:


sei passato

il nerd non conosce realmente, pretende di sapere ma non sa


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2012)

Questa è nerdissima.

-.-'''


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Questa è nerdissima.
> 
> -.-'''
> 
> ...


probabilmente lo è.

ma non mostra il lato divertente e autodistruttivo del nerd. il nerd non può sopravvivere senza molti dei sostenitori che lo supportano con le loro forze. Proprio perché tanto assurdo, rivela delle verità innegabili, senza le quali la vita non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Leda (28 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> probabilmente lo è.
> 
> ma non mostra il lato divertente e autodistruttivo del nerd. il nerd non può sopravvivere senza molti dei sostenitori che lo supportano con le loro forze. Proprio perché tanto assurdo, rivela delle verità innegabili, senza le quali la vita non ha alcun senso.


Non si scherza con Mendeleev.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Quibbel ma secondo me dal poco che ti conosco...hai un lato nerd...nascostissimo no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

E magari inconsciamente il forum è un giocattolo per te da perfezionare continuamente...no?


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

questa appaga il mio lato nerd.
sarà l'ambiente che mi travia


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2012)

Windows update.


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2012)

Saggezza atomica.


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2012)




----------



## demoralizio (29 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> View attachment 5345


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH morii


----------



## demoralizio (29 Agosto 2012)

Jesus troll


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH morii


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

lavorare a casa fa male


----------



## demoralizio (29 Agosto 2012)

Plugin!


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

santo cielo. cattivo demoralizio, cattivo. che brutta cosa hai tirato fuori


----------



## demoralizio (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> santo cielo. cattivo demoralizio, cattivo. che brutta cosa hai tirato fuori


me ne sta arrivando un container dal giappone...


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> me ne sta arrivando un container dal giappone...


interessante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> santo cielo. cattivo demoralizio, cattivo. che brutta cosa hai tirato fuori


è un plugin antirughe :carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è un plugin antirughe :carneval:


si, forse se la penso così è un attimo meno inquietante :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è un plugin antirughe :carneval:


Sembra più il kit per diventare la perfetta bambola gonflabile. Ah, sti giapponegri.


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2012)

ahahahahhahahahahahhahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;5A1ubJVsOyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A1ubJVsOyc[/video]


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembra più il kit per diventare la perfetta bambola gonflabile. Ah, sti giapponegri.


l'avevo pensato pure io...sembra un kit per imparare a fare i soffocotti! :rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'avevo pensato pure io...sembra un kit per imparare a fare i soffocotti! :rotfl:


Perché... non lo è???  Rispondetemi presto che in caso contrario rimando indietro la nave


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Perché... non lo è???  Rispondetemi presto che in caso contrario rimando indietro la nave


ma tu non hai bisogno di imparare :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma tu non hai bisogno di imparare :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


mi interessava la bocca filettata!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Agosto 2012)

mi unisco al porno-delirio della discussione, ma con un occhio all'anima nerd delle origini


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> mi unisco al porno-delirio della discussione, ma con un occhio all'anima nerd delle origini
> 
> View attachment 5357



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Star whores AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

Io ho del porno-blasfemo-nerd-delirio... ma non so se posso postarlo...


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Io ho del porno-blasfemo-nerd-delirio... ma non so se posso postarlo...


Che io sappia non c'è la funzione "spoiler" nel foro.
Magari se passa Quibbel chiediamo se si può implementare.


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Che io sappia non c'è la funzione "spoiler" nel foro.
> Magari se passa Quibbel chiediamo se si può implementare.


Oh, non è proprio porno porno... è esilarante, però potrebbe offendere qualche credente


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Oh, non è proprio porno porno... è esilarante, però potrebbe offendere qualche credente


Secondo me...basta spostare il 3d in privè e linkare no?
QUi insomma siamo in pubblico e non si sa mai chi potrebbe leggere no?
Ma non penso che QUibbel ami molto il porno...nel forum...
Cioè di oscenità ne ha già dovute leggere troppe qui dentro negli anni


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

*Ma porcccc...*

in queste epoche di truzze ed emo...ho chiesto a mia figlia chi sono i nerds...
Prima cerca di spiegarmi a parole sue...poi mi guarda, sorride e fa...tu papà sei un nerd e per giunta bimbominkia...
ma porc...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> in queste epoche di truzze ed emo...ho chiesto a mia figlia chi sono i nerds...
> Prima cerca di spiegarmi a parole sue...poi mi guarda, sorride e fa...tu papà sei un nerd e per giunta bimbominkia...
> ma porc...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ahahahahah! quando dicono che i figli sono i primi a giudicarti...

Comunque Conte, i nerd (purtroppo) sono diventati ultimamente di moda, gente che si forza con occhialoni e tatuaggi di super mario o robe così. I nerd di principio sono i "secchioni", ovvero quelli che si fanno battutine su campi gravitazionali e si gasano con la fantascienza, il problema è che - per definizione - il nerd non dovrebbe vedere la figa manco col binocolo.

Esempio lampante di nerd:


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Agosto 2012)

Un po' di apertura dai! Facciamo i neo-nerd, accogliamo il nuovo significato del termine :mrgreen:
Se siamo qui in questo forum vuol dire che nonostante certe nostre passioni inquietanti (tipo la tua per le bocche giapponesi, demoralizio :rotfl, qualche volta siamo riusciti a combinare, su.


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Oh, non è proprio porno porno... è esilarante, però potrebbe offendere qualche credente


Allora lascia stare, và ...
sia mai


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> ahahahahah! quando dicono che i figli sono i primi a giudicarti...
> 
> Comunque Conte, i nerd (purtroppo) sono diventati ultimamente di moda, gente che si forza con occhialoni e tatuaggi di super mario o robe così. I nerd di principio sono i "secchioni", ovvero quelli che si fanno battutine su campi gravitazionali e si gasano con la fantascienza, il problema è che - per definizione - il nerd non dovrebbe vedere la figa manco col binocolo.
> 
> Esempio lampante di nerd:


Ma scusa io le faccio la morale perchè anche oggi sul giornale c'è l'ennesima ragazzina che fa una fuga d'amore per uno conosciuto in fb e lei mi risponde che sono un nerd...ma nooooooooooooooo

Dove hai trovato questa mia foto con il costume da manipalpatore?


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dove hai trovato questa mia foto con il costume da manipalpatore?


L'ho scaricata da uno dei miei incubi :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me...basta spostare il 3d in privè e linkare no?
> QUi insomma siamo in pubblico e non si sa mai chi potrebbe leggere no?
> Ma non penso che QUibbel ami molto il porno...nel forum...
> Cioè di oscenità ne ha già dovute leggere troppe qui dentro negli anni


Quindi mi odia?
Vuole che me ne vada?
Min dice che sono demenzial porno





:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi mi odia?
> Vuole che me ne vada?
> Min dice che sono demenzial porno
> 
> ...


Dal greco...
Pornografia

Scrittura di oscenità eh?
Rendiamoci conto una volta per tutte quali siano le scritture di oscenità qui dentro...


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un po' di apertura dai! Facciamo i neo-nerd, accogliamo il nuovo significato del termine :mrgreen:
> Se siamo qui in questo forum vuol dire che nonostante certe nostre passioni inquietanti (tipo la tua per le bocche giapponesi, demoralizio :rotfl, qualche volta siamo riusciti a combinare, su.


Macché nerd e nerd, da quello che scriviamo si evince chiaramente che siamo dei cazzari a cui piacciono certe nerdate. 

Personalmente sono appassionato di fumetti, manga (non hentai. Non confondiamo le cose), anime sui robottoni ed eroi della mia infanzia, film di fantascienza, e videogames. Come tanti altri della mia stessa generazione, credo. Del resto quale ragazzino nato negli anni 70 o 80 non ha mai avuto un nintendo o una playstation?

Per il resto, non sono mai stato un secchione nel senso canonico del termine, non uso più nè winzozz nè linux (pur essendo passato da entrambi) ormai da diversi anni, casa mia piuttosto somiglia ad un apple store, sono appassionato di sport, birra, rock, donne e non porto nemmeno gli occhiali. 
Sono fuori dal thread dei nerd? 
:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Macché nerd e nerd, da quello che scriviamo si evince chiaramente che siamo dei cazzari a cui piacciono certe nerdate.
> 
> Personalmente sono appassionato di fumetti, manga (non hentai. Non confondiamo le cose), anime sui robottoni ed eroi della mia infanzia, film di fantascienza, e videogames. Come tanti altri della mia stessa generazione, credo. Del resto quale ragazzino nato negli anni 70 o 80 non ha mai avuto un nintendo o una playstation?
> 
> ...


Si Apple caccapupù.
GTFO.

 

Comunque concordo non siamo nerd in senso stretto.
Questa è per intenditori:


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

Tuttavia, ieri sera sono andato a vedere 'The dark knight rises', dico solo che Christopher Nolan è un genio (e nient'altro perché io per primo odio gli spoiler).


E a proposito di gattemorte, la Hathaway (pur non essendo ai livelli della Catwoman interpretata da Michelle Pfeiffer) è talmente adorabile come Selina Kyle (altro che gattamorta, tzè) che quasi quasi faccio un'eccezione e me ne innamoro. 


Detto questo, ritorniamo in topic!


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Macché nerd e nerd, da quello che scriviamo si evince chiaramente che siamo dei cazzari a cui piacciono certe nerdate.
> 
> Personalmente sono appassionato di fumetti, manga (non hentai. Non confondiamo le cose), anime sui robottoni ed eroi della mia infanzia, film di fantascienza, e videogames. Come tanti altri della mia stessa generazione, credo. Del resto quale ragazzino nato negli anni 70 o 80 non ha mai avuto un nintendo o una playstation?
> 
> ...


Allora sei definibile geek, come il tuo nick quasi dice ^^


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma quello che sei andato a vedere è il terzo da quando hanno fatto il reboot?
Mi sono un pò perso e non c'ho voglia di uichipediare...


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma quello che sei andato a vedere è il terzo da quando hanno fatto il reboot?
> Mi sono un pò perso e non c'ho voglia di uichipediare...


Sì, quello con Christian Bale. Terzo ed ultimo capitolo. Il secondo era fenomenale soprattutto grazie al Joker HeathLedgeriano.


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, quello con Christian Bale. Terzo ed ultimo capitolo. Il secondo era fenomenale soprattutto grazie al Joker HeathLedgeriano.


Allora mi son fermato al primo.
Recupererò.

Su Sky stanno passando "The Avengers".
L'hai visto?

Se si merita di spendere 2,5 euri per comprarlo?


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Allora mi son fermato al primo.
> *Recupererò*.
> 
> Su Sky stanno passando "The Avengers".
> ...


Te li consiglio, il primo era gradevole ma non paragonabile agli ultimi due che sono bellissimi.

The Avengers devo recuperarlo pure io. Non saprei dirti...
Ne avevo letto bene ma non mi fido mai delle recensioni altrui, anche perché, diciamocelo, generalmente 'sti film qui fanno cagare. Salvo solo il primo Iron Man, il secondo Hulk (quello con Edward Norton) e basta. Capitan America non era malaccio, inguardabili invece sia Lanterna Verde che Thor. Però il peggio del peggio l'avevano fatto qualche anno fa con Ghost Rider (a proposito di Nicholas Cage) e Daredevil (che è tra i miei supereroi preferiti, ma non sono riusciti a rendere minimamente giustizia alla bellezza e poesia del personaggio).

Il cavaliere oscuro invece è semplicemente geniale. Niente a che vedere con tutti i film su Batman che si sono susseguiti negli anni...


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Agosto 2012)

The Avengers merita, Whedon è un appassionato e si sente, anche se non conosco tutti i personaggi. Pesco ogni tanto delle raccolte in giro.


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Te li consiglio, il primo era gradevole ma non paragonabile agli ultimi due che sono bellissimi.
> 
> The Avengers devo recuperarlo pure io. Non saprei dirti...
> Ne avevo letto bene ma non mi fido mai delle recensioni altrui, anche perché, diciamocelo, generalmente 'sti film qui fanno cagare. Salvo solo il primo Iron Man, il secondo Hulk (quello con Edward Norton) e basta. Capitan America non era malaccio, inguardabili invece sia Lanterna Verde che Thor. Però il peggio del peggio l'avevano fatto qualche anno fa con Ghost Rider (a proposito di Nicholas Cage) e Daredevil (che è tra i miei supereroi preferiti, ma non sono riusciti a rendere minimamente giustizia alla bellezza e poesia del personaggio).
> ...


Geko, ma c'è una continuità tra i tre film... cioè, devo guardare begins per forza, giusto?

Comunque... per la causa:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Te li consiglio, il primo era gradevole ma non paragonabile agli ultimi due che sono bellissimi.
> 
> The Avengers devo recuperarlo pure io. Non saprei dirti...
> Ne avevo letto bene ma non mi fido mai delle recensioni altrui, anche perché, diciamocelo, generalmente 'sti film qui fanno cagare. Salvo solo il primo Iron Man, il secondo Hulk (quello con Edward Norton) e basta. Capitan America non era malaccio, inguardabili invece sia Lanterna Verde che Thor. Però il peggio del peggio l'avevano fatto qualche anno fa con Ghost Rider (a proposito di Nicholas Cage) e Daredevil (che è tra i miei supereroi preferiti, ma non sono riusciti a rendere minimamente giustizia alla bellezza e poesia del personaggio).
> ...


Ti dirò che anche a me difficilmente piacciono i film di questo genere, però mi hanno divertito i due Iron Man...
Ed anche Thor se passa lo riguardo. 
Daredevil lasciamo perdere ... tralasciando Ben Affleck che hà l'espressività di un comodino Ikea... il film era pessimo.
Bocciati invece i vari Spiderminchia e tutti i Batman (prima del reboot).
Aspettando quello di Robocop ... 

Poi su the Avengers c'è la Scarlett 

(c'è la Scarlett vero?  )


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Geko, ma c'è una continuità tra i tre film... cioè, devo guardare begins per forza, giusto


Io li guarderei tutti e tre. La continuità c'è perché la trama del terzo, in particolare, riprende aspetti del primo film. 

Fantastica la foto che hai postato! :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Agosto 2012)

Vendicatori Uniti! :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> The Avengers merita, Whedon è un appassionato e si sente, anche se non conosco tutti i personaggi. Pesco ogni tanto delle raccolte in giro.


grazie per il tuo contributo,
ti regalo il mio sguardo più sexy:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vendicatori Uniti! :rotfl:
> View attachment 5365


'inchia Hulk


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ti dirò che anche a me difficilmente piacciono i film di questo genere, però mi hanno divertito i due Iron Man...
> Ed anche Thor se passa lo riguardo.
> Daredevil lasciamo perdere ... *tralasciando Ben Affleck che hà l'espressività di un comodino Ikea*... il film era pessimo.
> Bocciati invece i vari Spiderminchia e tutti i Batman (prima del reboot).
> ...


Concordo. Ed è sempre lui ad interpretare Green Lantern. Con la tutina verde è ancora più ridicolo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spiderman non mi è mai piaciuto nemmeno su fumetto. La trilogia di Sam Raimi comunque era patetica. :unhappy:

In Avengers c'è Scarlett, esatto.  Però non so... E' troppo esplicitamente porca per i miei gusti, preferisco la Portman (avoja!!!) a proposito di Thor.


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vendicatori Uniti! :rotfl:
> View attachment 5365


:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Concordo. Ed è sempre lui ad interpretare Green Lantern. Con la tutina verde è ancora più ridicolo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh beh ... sarebbe una decisione difficile in effetti 

Perchè vogliamo parlare del film di Dylan Dog :unhappy:
Hanno rovinato uno dei miei eroi di infanzia :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa io le faccio la morale perchè anche oggi sul giornale c'è l'ennesima ragazzina che fa una fuga d'amore per uno conosciuto in fb e lei mi risponde che sono un nerd...ma nooooooooooooooo
> 
> Dove hai trovato questa mia foto con il costume da manipalpatore?



Ehm.... Sono io che l'ho sparsa un po' in giro...
giocavo a celo celo manca manca:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::bleah::bleah::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

Bazinga!!!

Per me spacca la trilogia X-Men


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Bazinga!!!
> 
> Per me spacca la trilogia X-Men


I primi due, il secondo meglio del primo. Per me. :up:


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Eh beh ... sarebbe una decisione difficile in effetti
> 
> Perchè *vogliamo parlare del film di Dylan Dog* :unhappy:
> Hanno rovinato uno dei miei eroi di infanzia :unhappy:


No, per favore.  

A proposito di gnocca, ieri ho scoperto che a breve uscirà un altro Resident Evil. :unhappy:


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Bazinga!!!
> 
> *Per me spacca la trilogia X-Men*


Vero. Sono ben fatti!


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, per favore.
> 
> A proposito di gnocca, ieri ho scoperto che a breve uscirà un altro Resident Evil. :unhappy:


Quindi... si sta parlando di gnocca eh? Dai, un piccolo OT e poi basta...

Io sono innamorato di questa:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, per favore.
> 
> A proposito di gnocca, ieri ho scoperto che a breve uscirà un altro Resident Evil. :unhappy:


Si ma la Milla è sempre la Milla.

Però il primo non è stato malaccio ...

I successivi  ..... :unhappy:

Gli X-Men non sono mai riuscito a vederli ... 
Anzi no, quello dell'origine di Wolverine... (esiste )

Ah e avevo trovato simpatico HellBoy.


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma la Milla è sempre la Milla.
> 
> Però il primo non è stato malaccio ...
> 
> ...


. i sucessivi fanno schifissimo
.esiste ed è bruttino
.Hellboy mi piace, sia disegnato che su pellicola, entrambi i film :up:


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

I nerd e il mondo delle relazioni.

AVVERTENZA
Saltatelo a piè pari se già siete sul depresso andante.


http://what-if.xkcd.com/9/


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quindi... si sta parlando di gnocca eh? Dai, un piccolo OT e poi basta...
> 
> *Io sono innamorato di questa*:


Per niente esagerata devo dire. :rotfl:



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma la Milla è sempre la Milla.
> 
> Però il primo non è stato malaccio ...
> 
> ...


Wolverine le origini, esiste.

HellBoy è difficile eh, anche il fumetto in realtà è poco elaborato, rimarrà sempre di nicchia. Però il regista di Hellboy secondo me è un grande: Guillermo del Toro. Non so se avete visto "Il labirinto del fauno"... E' un film particolare ma che non passa affatto inosservato. 

Invece ho trovato bellissimo Megamind, un cartone dreamworks non troppo famoso che ha come protagonista (finalmente) un supercattivo anziché il solito palloso supereroe!


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quindi... si sta parlando di gnocca eh? Dai, un piccolo OT e poi basta...
> 
> Io sono innamorato di questa:


Discreta


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> . i sucessivi fanno schifissimo
> .esiste ed è bruttino
> .Hellboy mi piace, sia disegnato che su pellicola, entrambi i film :up:





geko ha detto:


> Per niente esagerata devo dire. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A proposito di Hellboy (ammetto la mia ignoranza, ho solo visto il film, mai letto il fumetto)
Avete mai visto i Devilman OAV?

Fumetti italiani ne seguite / seguivate?


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> A proposito di Hellboy (ammetto la mia ignoranza, ho solo visto il film, mai letto il fumetto)
> Avete mai visto i Devilman OAV?
> 
> Fumetti italiani ne seguite / seguivate?



Dylan Dog, ora sempre di meno, ma l'ho seguito per anni.
Ora solo Rat Man, prendo le raccolte (tuttoratman)

Devilman no, ma il tratto di Go Nagai mi piace molto, seguivo Violence Jack.


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Dylan Dog, ora sempre di meno, ma l'ho seguito per anni.
> Ora solo Rat Man, prendo le raccolte (tuttoratman)
> 
> Devilman no, ma il tratto di Go Nagai mi piace molto, seguivo Violence Jack.


Dylan Dog io l'ho seguito per tanti anni...
Poi Nathan Never e Magico Vento (che ho da poco appurato essere concluso )

Tu ne sai un pacco però 
Mi inchino alla tua cultura.
Srsly.


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dylan Dog io l'ho seguito per tanti anni...
> Poi Nathan Never e Magico Vento (che ho da poco appurato essere concluso )
> 
> Tu ne sai un pacco però
> ...


Così mi fai arrossire :mrgreen:
bello tirare fuori il mio lato da fumettara :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Così mi fai arrossire :mrgreen:
> bello tirare fuori il mio lato da fumettara :mrgreen:


 

Se fossi capace a broccolare, adesso tirerei fuori qualche frase ad effetto,
ma siccome non sono capace, ci caccio 'na faccina.


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dylan Dog io l'ho seguito per tanti anni...
> Poi *Nathan Never* e Magico Vento (che ho da poco appurato essere concluso )
> 
> Tu ne sai un pacco però
> ...


Fantastico Nathan Never! :up:


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

Riguardo alla tipa di prima, é una delle protagoniste di Mad Men... una serie americana che spacca! Forse peró è più da hipster che da nerd


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Fantastico Nathan Never! :up:


:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Riguardo alla tipa di prima, é una delle protagoniste di Mad Men... una serie americana che spacca! Forse peró è più da hipster che da nerd


Non l'ho mai vista , ma visto il cast non dovrebbe essere male


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma chi è che mi approva i post a muzzo, eh?


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma chi è che mi approva i post a muzzo, eh?


E ti dispiace?



Se vuoi ti dò un rosso


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E ti dispiace?
> 
> 
> 
> Se vuoi ti dò un rosso



Stanato! 

E no che non mi dispiace... Ma sarebbe carino poter ringraziare 


Grazie! ^^


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Stanato!
> 
> E no che non mi dispiace... Ma sarebbe carino poter ringraziare
> 
> ...




Figurati


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Figurati



Adesso tutte le volte che preparerò le melanzane penserò a te e al rischio MUORTALE che starò correndo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Adesso tutte le volte che preparerò le melanzane penserò a te e al rischio MUORTALE che starò correndo :rotfl::rotfl:


Io le ho mangiate ieri sera e adesso non sto bene 

Sono fottut*


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io le ho mangiate ieri sera e adesso non sto bene
> 
> Sono fottut*


Quali sintomi avverti? Avvelenamento o lussuria smodata?


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Quali sintomi avverti? Avvelenamento o lussuria smodata?


Mi sento lussurioso ma c'ho il dente avvelenato


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mi sento lussurioso ma c'ho il dente avvelenato



Davvero preoccupante! 


Butto là una vignetta, che magari ti distrai??


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

Confesso di aver comprato questo quaderno all'esselunga:








E pure quello di John Lemon e dei Fichinghi...


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Confesso di aver comprato questo quaderno all'esselunga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUUUUUUUUU!!!





Io no, ma solo perchè costavano un botto

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Davvero preoccupante!
> 
> 
> Butto là una vignetta, che magari ti distrai??


Cì che c'ho bua il pancino


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Confesso di aver comprato questo quaderno all'esselunga:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Povero Geko 
Mangiato melanzane anche tu


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Cì che c'ho bua il pancino






Vignetta, massaggino, bacino!


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Vignetta, massaggino, bacino!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:



Le maledette non ci avranno


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

Questa è per UltimoSangre:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questa è per UltimoSangre:


Non sono riuscito a guardarlo per più di tre minuti,
dannati yankee 

Comunque figata l'immagine


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> ahahahahah! quando dicono che i figli sono i primi a giudicarti...
> 
> Comunque Conte, i nerd (purtroppo) sono diventati ultimamente di moda, gente che si forza con occhialoni e tatuaggi di super mario o robe così. I nerd di principio sono i "secchioni", ovvero quelli che si fanno battutine su campi gravitazionali e si gasano con la fantascienza, il problema è che - per definizione - il nerd non dovrebbe vedere la figa manco col binocolo.
> 
> Esempio lampante di nerd:


nerdissimo! :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

cambio avatar, visto il periodo ho bisogno di una figura con le palle e non di una bimbetta urlante che sta per morire sotto la doccia :mrgreen:

ne approfitto per postare l'immagine di una dea del pantheon nerd


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> cambio avatar, visto il periodo ho bisogno di una figura con le palle e non di una bimbetta urlante che sta per morire sotto la doccia :mrgreen:
> 
> ne approfitto per postare l'immagine di una dea del pantheon nerd
> 
> View attachment 5380


Che grande!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lei sì che aveva le palle!!

Adesso metto su anch'io l'avatar, me ne sono completamente dimenticato.


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> cambio avatar, visto il periodo ho bisogno di una figura con le palle e non di una bimbetta urlante che sta per morire sotto la doccia :mrgreen:
> 
> ne approfitto per postare l'immagine di una dea del pantheon nerd
> 
> View attachment 5380



:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> cambio avatar, visto il periodo ho bisogno di una figura con le palle e non di una bimbetta urlante che sta per morire sotto la doccia :mrgreen:
> 
> ne approfitto per postare l'immagine di una dea del pantheon nerd
> 
> View attachment 5380



Grande MillePensieri!

Il tuo nuovo avatar è EPICO!!!  :up:



E questo è il mio buongiorno per voi, nerducci miei adorati.





Mi raccomando: accertatevi sempre che la vostra macchina del tempo si sposti non solo nel tempo, ma anche nello spazio


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Nerd al quadrato


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Nerd al quadrato







Cazzara al cubo


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Fottuti capi


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Demo, ti ho smeraldato 



Mitico. Il grido di dolore di un nerd pentito.


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Demo, ti ho smeraldato
> 
> Mitico. Il grido di dolore di un nerd pentito.


Mi hai smerdato????


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mi hai smerdato????


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 5389


I N A R R I V A B I L E !!!!!!

(da quello che mi hanno raccontato amici di amici eh...)


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> I N A R R I V A B I L E !!!!!!
> 
> (da quello che mi hanno raccontato amici di amici eh...)


Ma infatti io mica la conosco eh...

ho trovato l'immagine così ... 












:carneval:


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mi hai smerdato????



Prima no, ti avevo regalato un'approvazione (smeraldo).






Ma per questa potrei.






























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Che grande!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lei sì che aveva le palle!!
> 
> Adesso metto su anch'io l'avatar, me ne sono completamente dimenticato.


Il Duca Bianco, il mio eroe :mrgreen:



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove:


:diavoletto: vuoi sbucare dalle pareti di casa mia?:diavoletto:




Leda ha detto:


> Grande MillePensieri!
> 
> Il tuo nuovo avatar è EPICO!!!  :up:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Il post più nerd della giornata, Leda sei mitica! :up: 

E grazie per i complimenti


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il Duca Bianco, il mio eroe :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Milly  però non hai messo nessuna nerdata!!!

Dai su, un po' di impegno ^^!!


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

Sono appena tornata a casa! Un attimo! Eccomi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

*Vi amo!*

:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

postata di là, non vorrei che qualcuno l'avesse persa


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5403



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

Millyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! Cattivissima!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5402
> 
> View attachment 5403


O
MIO
DIO
!
!
!


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

buona sera bella gente
state allegri qui


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buona sera bella gente
> state allegri qui


Buona sera a te 
Sì, stiamo allegri, qui... 
Il nerd tendenzialmente ha l'animo gentile e delicato


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Millyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! Cattivissima!!! :rotfl::rotfl:



Si! Lo sono! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Spacco tutto!!


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Infieriamo!


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buona sera bella gente
> state allegri qui


Aspetta che si inizia a bere...


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

Fiero di essere un Nerd


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

A raffica


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5402


Voglio questa cazzo di maglietta!!!!! LA VOGLIO!!!!!


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> A raffica
> 
> View attachment 5405 View attachment 5406
> 
> View attachment 5407 View attachment 5408



Milleeeeeeeeeeeeee :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Spacco tutto!!



Non ce la posso fare...


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


:risata::risata::risata:
:risata::risata:


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Aspetta che si inizia a bere...





FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Fiero di essere un Nerd


Cin cin, FataIgnorante... Benvenuto


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

:risata:


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Il nerd tendenzialmente ha l'animo gentile e delicato


Hai detto bene... l'animo!!!


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

ma dove le trovate tutte queste chicche?


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma dove le trovate tutte queste chicche?


Ma su google!
digita -"fail"
        -"demotivational"
        -"nerd" 
e unisciti a noi! :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

infierisco ancora un po' sugli emo. poi basta.

 

forse :mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Milly, cosa t'han fatto di così grave i semo?!

Comunque, un po' d'attualità


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

niente, niente. mi fanno tenerezza 
ma hanno scelto di adottare atteggiamenti che li espongono alla mia derisione :rotfl:

ah, il tuo post:


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Milleeeeeeeeeeeeee :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


:mrgreen: un'altra sadica umorista :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Milly, cosa t'han fatto di così grave i semo?!
> 
> Comunque, un po' d'attualità



trolling mars


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Ciao belli /e un saluto veloce


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Siete (siamo?) un branco di deficIenti :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


>



Ohhhhh... C'è tanta poesia, in noi nerd...

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Settembre 2012)

serata passata a lavorare ...ma l'ipod in modalità casuale è stato generoso con me:

[video=youtube;pVP941AngdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVP941AngdM[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Settembre 2012)

Dolce risveglio


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Buongiorno, tesori


----------



## demoralizio (1 Settembre 2012)

'giorno amigos,
Fra un po' si va a pranzo... Grazie milly per l'immagine del burro di pistolino, grazie davvero :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Settembre 2012)

:mrgreen: Posso replicare se vuoi :mrgreen:



Buon appetito! :rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (1 Settembre 2012)

Milledetta!!!


----------



## geko (1 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (1 Settembre 2012)

Questa è nerdosa!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5402


T sei meritato uno smeraldo per il nerdissimo contributo di tutti i tempi :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> T sei meritato uno smeraldo per il nerdissimo contributo di tutti i tempi :rotfl:


Grazie


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2012)

Demoralizio, guarda un po' qui... 




Fibonacci rulez!


----------



## demoralizio (2 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Demoralizio, guarda un po' qui...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429
> ...


Mitica!!


----------



## geko (2 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


>




Muoiooooooooooooooooooooooooo ahahahaahahahahahhahahahahahahahha

Discreto, soprattutto *discreto* :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

:risata::risata::risata:


:risata::risata:


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## geko (2 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Muoiooooooooooooooooooooooooo ahahahaahahahahahhahahahahahahahha
> 
> Discreto, soprattutto *discreto* :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> ...


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


>




E piantalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:



Me lo vedo, il tipo di prima, in campeggio con DUE tendine canadesi al seguito :risata::risata:


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)




----------



## demoralizio (3 Settembre 2012)

Seems legit


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;bFEUs8FrAZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFEUs8FrAZ0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Leda (3 Settembre 2012)

In questo thread visibilmente non ce la si fa.











Vi lovvo sempre più.


----------



## Leda (3 Settembre 2012)

*EPIC WIN*


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Settembre 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


>


Off topic ... manca il mouse all'interno!


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2012)

A che serve il mouse se c'è un joy stick? D:-


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> A che serve il mouse se c'è un joy stick? D:-


il vero nerd non si separa mai dalla tecnologia. la tendina è geniale ma non è da o per nerd.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2012)

E se fosse il comando per giochi allora mancano i sensori di movimento. effettivamente sarebbe un gadget ancora da inventare :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (3 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E se fosse il comando per giochi allora mancano i sensori di movimento. effettivamente sarebbe un gadget ancora da inventare :rotfl:



Vai, Quibbel, è il tuo momento!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Vai, Quibbel, è il tuo momento!!! :rotfl:


a questo punto però si pongono alcune domande cruciali ... si può passare il joystick ad altri giocatori? :rotfl:


----------



## geko (4 Settembre 2012)

Vedo che la tendina ha riscosso successo. :rotfl:

Notare che il tipo, nel frattempo, sta sfogliando un libro. Ne voglio una per l'ufficio, verde militare che fa più mimetico. :mrgreen:

Toh, a tal proposito, beccatevi lui...


----------



## geko (4 Settembre 2012)




----------



## MillePensieri (4 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:geko, vorrei aggiungerti reputazione all'infinito:rotfl:


----------



## geko (4 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :rotfl:geko, vorrei aggiungerti reputazione all'infinito:rotfl:



Bah, i cosini verdi non mi interessano.

Troviamo un'alternativa, no? :diavoletto:


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Bah, i cosini verdi non mi interessano.
> 
> Troviamo un'alternativa, no? :diavoletto:


ti ho già detto che ti adoro? :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (4 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che ti adoro? :mrgreen:


Almeno ti fai una risata. 

A proposito di cosini verdi, una delle mie preferite e poi vado a nanna.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:spettacolare:rotfl::rotfl:
buonanotte geko!


----------



## demoralizio (4 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


>


Eccezziunale!!!


----------



## demoralizio (4 Settembre 2012)

Mortacci sua...


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mortacci sua...


_:fap:_


----------



## demoralizio (4 Settembre 2012)

ma come no?????


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Settembre 2012)

per restare in tema porno-demoralizio:


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Settembre 2012)

per gli altri


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> per restare in tema porno-demoralizio:
> 
> View attachment 5445
> 
> View attachment 5446



Meglio questi :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma come sei perversa! :mrgreen:
E sia, porno per tutti!:rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (4 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> per restare in tema porno-demoralizio:


Quindi esiste una tematica porno-demoralizio?!?!!!


SONO COMMOSSO.


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quindi esiste una tematica porno-demoralizio?!?!!!
> 
> 
> SONO COMMOSSO.




Eh sì. Son soddisfazioni.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Quindi esiste una tematica porno-demoralizio?!?!!!
> 
> 
> SONO COMMOSSO.



Ora che ti abbiamo mostrato la via, puoi fare grandi cose! :rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Se stanotte hai preso un colpo d'aria...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Se stanotte hai preso un colpo d'aria...


ecco, queste sono cose da veri nerd :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Settembre 2012)

cavolate a caso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2012)

Cavolate a caso - parte II 









E questa è per UltimoSangre :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)

e con questo vi saluto per oggi


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2012)

Mi inchino davanti alla tua indiscussa nerdaggine, Admin :umile:


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Settembre 2012)

Mi fate mUorire!


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Quella dei transformers è da nobel buahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Settembre 2012)

Ci stavamo dimenticato del fu Mr. Trololo!
435 commenti e non era ancora saltato fuori...male! 

[video=youtube;oavMtUWDBTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oavMtUWDBTM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Settembre 2012)

Cavolate a caso III 

  

Posso cenare felice ora


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cavolate a caso III
> 
> View attachment 5477 View attachment 5478 View attachment 5479
> 
> Posso cenare felice ora



Minchia, Milly!!! :rotfl:

La prima la regaliamo a Tebe, che è una verza in geografia


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cavolate a caso III
> 
> View attachment 5478
> 
> Posso cenare felice ora


Non farlo mai piú. MAI PIÚ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cavolate a caso III
> 
> View attachment 5477 View attachment 5478 View attachment 5479
> 
> Posso cenare felice ora


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Settembre 2012)

Non proprio nerdissimo, ma l'ho trovato molto al di fuori della normale cazzata 

[video=youtube;JdLCEwEFCMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdLCEwEFCMU[/video]


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non proprio nerdissimo, ma l'ho trovato molto al di fuori della normale cazzata
> 
> [video=youtube;JdLCEwEFCMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdLCEwEFCMU[/video]



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che superminchiata!!


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok, ora vado davvero a dormire.


----------



## demoralizio (7 Settembre 2012)

Per musicofili e musicistoli







Questa invece la dedico a me


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Settembre 2012)

Cavolate a caso IV - Delirio con un collega


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2012)

*EMO*

[video=youtube;pK4bLMd0avU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK4bLMd0avU[/video]


----------



## Leda (8 Settembre 2012)

C'entra fin ad un certo punto, però...



46° anniversario di Star Trek :inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2012)

Onoriamo le morti di tutti quei membri dell'equipaggio in tutina rossa


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Settembre 2012)

*Keanu Reeves è immortale*


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

La gioia della vita


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Settembre 2012)

ieri sera ho visto batman con il forse-compagno



bello :mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (10 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ieri sera ho visto batman con il forse-compagno
> 
> View attachment 5507
> 
> bello :mrgreen:


Cinemino con pomiciata? E' sempre un buon ri-inizio


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Cinemino con pomiciata? E' sempre un buon ri-inizio


Ma che pomiciata, è già tanto che sia riuscito a parlare un po' e a tirare fuori un mezzo sorriso.
Ma concentriamoci sulle cose serie:


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Settembre 2012)

Cavolate a caso V

per i metallari:



per gli altri:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Leda (11 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cavolate a caso V
> 
> per i metallari:
> 
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


>



:risata::risata::risata::risata:

Beh, bisogna riconoscere che noi nerd abbiamo un gran senso dell'umorismo


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)




----------



## demoralizio (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Ma da quello che so il kebab non lo fanno col maiale, ma col topo!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


>




con lacrime...siete sciemi tanto...:rofl:


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo. C'era per forza la fregatura: le gattemorte infatti parlano parlano e non la smollano mai.
> 
> Non c'è più posto per i sentimentalismi nella mia vita.
> 
> MM, è tutta tua... Lascio a te l'iniziazione. Riportamela già traviata ed impura.





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se ci si trova io e lei, tu sparisci proprio.





MillePensieri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dopo il romanticismo di MM, la concretezza e i toys di geko. Sono in paradiso .





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Doppiogiochista, vieni, vieni a vedere come sono romantico


:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ora che ti abbiamo mostrato la via, puoi fare grandi cose! :rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 5451



basta!:rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (11 Settembre 2012)

SIAMO FOTTUTI


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Settembre 2012)

bella...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2012)

Quant'è vero.


----------



## demoralizio (12 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quant'è vero.


Non ho parole, se non.... che fame!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2012)

Purtroppo io fonderò gli "Holy Gods"...:rotfl:
Voi?


----------



## Leda (12 Settembre 2012)

*Due conticini facili facili...*


----------



## demoralizio (12 Settembre 2012)

Devo rimettermi in forma, porc...


----------



## Leda (12 Settembre 2012)

LOL


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2012)

Alla fine dell'arcobaleno


----------



## demoralizio (12 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> View attachment 5540
> 
> LOL



Oddio ma qua si va sul nerdismo epico! Compilazione?! Incredibile, voi donne siete piú nerd di me


----------



## Leda (12 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Oddio ma qua si va sul nerdismo epico! Compilazione?! Incredibile, voi donne siete piú nerd di me


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5521
> 
> Purtroppo io fonderò gli "Holy Gods"...:rotfl:
> Voi?



Un nome fichissimo e nerdissimo:

Evil Dark Angels.

:rock::rock::rock:

:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un nome fichissimo e nerdissimo:
> 
> Evil Dark Angels.
> 
> ...


Invidia nera


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Oddio ma qua si va sul nerdismo epico! Compilazione?! Incredibile, voi donne siete piú nerd di me



Se compila compila. Se poi è tutto una Null Pointer Exception, son cazzi del tester


----------



## Leda (12 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5521
> 
> Purtroppo io fonderò gli "Holy Gods"...:rotfl:
> Voi?





Tubarao ha detto:


> Un nome fichissimo e nerdissimo:
> 
> Evil Dark Angels.
> 
> ...





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Invidia nera


Milly, unisciti ai miei "Dark Tendencies"! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2012)

La seconda e la terza solo chi scrive software può capirle 

Fantastiche.

http://www.aquilante.net/vignette.shtml


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Milly, unisciti ai miei "Dark Tendencies"! :up:


Di corsa! :rock:

Ma è possibile che sia capitato solo a me un nome sfigato? :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2012)

Quasi


----------



## demoralizio (12 Settembre 2012)

Dark Rage: che nome di merda!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leda (12 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Dark Rage: che nome di merda!!!!!!!!!!



Seee, vabbè, ho capito: anche tu coi Dark Tendencies :rock:


----------



## geko (12 Settembre 2012)

Oh, ma tutti Dark? Copioni. 
La mia band comunque regna indiscussa: Dark Gods!


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Oh, ma tutti Dark? Copioni.
> La mia band comunque regna indiscussa: Dark Gods!


quello sul trono sei tu?


----------



## geko (12 Settembre 2012)

*Comunque... Torniamo alle cose 'serie'*


----------



## geko (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quello sul trono sei tu?


Che domande.


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Che domande.


vedo che sei ancora tra noi.... quindi.....


----------



## Leda (12 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Oh, ma tutti Dark? Copioni.
> La mia band comunque regna indiscussa: Dark Gods!



Muoio :risata::risata::risata::risata: 

Ma dove l'hai trovato l'_asd_ in trono??? 

:umile:



geko ha detto:


>



Muoio a più riprese :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## demoralizio (12 Settembre 2012)

Love Spongebob!


----------



## geko (13 Settembre 2012)

Minchia, Demoralizio, meriteresti di essere bannato. :unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5521
> 
> Purtroppo io fonderò gli "Holy Gods"...:rotfl:
> Voi?


Forsaken Temple (suona bene)

Un altro smeraldo per un prodotto nerd valido!


----------



## Leda (13 Settembre 2012)

:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)




----------



## MillePensieri (13 Settembre 2012)

*Qualcuno chiami un dottore!*


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Leda (14 Settembre 2012)

*EPIC FAIL*

Tranquillo, i paletti non te li porta via nessuno!


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> View attachment 5560
> 
> 
> 
> :risata::risata:


:risata:


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Tranquillo, i paletti non te li porta via nessuno!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580



:rotfl:non posso darti il verde, ma lol


----------



## demoralizio (14 Settembre 2012)

Milly cara, non azzardarti a dire che sono un perverso!


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Milly cara, non azzardarti a dire che sono un perverso!





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Demo, vorrei non dirlo, ma non mi lasci altra scelta! No, mi trattengo dai.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Demo, vorrei non dirlo, ma non mi lasci altra scelta! No, mi trattengo dai.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il tuo post é modificato, quindi mi hai dato del perverso per poi cancellarlo....



Astuta...


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Il tuo post é modificato, quindi mi hai dato del perverso per poi cancellarlo....
> 
> 
> 
> Astuta...


E' che sotto sotto lo penso!


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' che sotto sotto lo penso!


Non troppo sotto ahahahaa... zelig...


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Settembre 2012)

Buona serata a tutti! :smile:

  

La seconda è dedicata a Demo. Un po' anche la terza.


----------



## demoralizio (15 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Buona serata a tutti! :smile:
> 
> View attachment 5623 View attachment 5624 View attachment 5625
> 
> La seconda è dedicata a Demo. Un po' anche la terza.


La seconda é... non riesco a trovare parole per descrivere la genialità. La terza é da tits or get the fuck out


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2012)

il secondo è favoloso


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il secondo è favoloso


Però guardando il primo non posso che rimpiangere il mio primo avatar...



Ero nerd?


----------



## geko (16 Settembre 2012)

Raccapricciante... XD


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però guardando il primo non posso che rimpiangere il mio primo avatar...
> 
> Ero nerd?


Insomma, ma è un bel paio di boxer 



geko ha detto:


> Raccapricciante... XD


Già!  :bleah:


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Settembre 2012)

Altra roba a caso:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Insomma, ma è un bel paio di boxer
> 
> 
> 
> Già!  :bleah:


Donna quella è la terrificante bandiera del contepinceton eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Altra roba a caso:
> 
> View attachment 5632


Queste mi farebbero impazzire eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Leda (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>



Entrare solo un momento sul forum dopo giorni di assenza e imbattersi in _questo_ :rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey, probabilmente miglior nerd del giorno, non sarà facile trovare di meglio una volta tornata a casa.


----------



## Leda (17 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Joey, probabilmente miglior nerd del giorno, non sarà facile trovare di meglio una volta tornata a casa.


Già... ma so che ci proverai comunque


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Già... ma so che ci proverai comunque


Certo! :mrgreen:

Torno a lavorare, ancora un'ora e mezza e ho finito.
Un abbraccione a te, Leda. :inlove:
Agli altri una stretta di mano in amicizia.


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;O8vCEg5k_d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8vCEg5k_d4&feature=player_embed  ded[/video]


Spero che l'immagine sia un fake.


----------



## demoralizio (17 Settembre 2012)

Mi piacque...


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Mi piacque...


Verde! :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

:rock:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


favoloso!!! :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)




----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Holà bei *N*erdosi 

Come state?
Sono stato assente un pò, lurkando da dietro le quinte ...

Vedo che il 3D è ancora vivo, bene


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)




----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Che carina


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma poi brutti *N*erdosi 

Avete visto l'Aifon 5???


Su fate i nerd, confessate che sarete in colonna dalla notte prima all'Apple store!




Forse sono rimasto solo io qui


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)

Non sei solo!


----------



## Leda (18 Settembre 2012)

U.S. ci sei mancato!

Come segno di benvenuto, ho pensato di metterti a contar quadrati... Buona pazzia, eh


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non sei solo!
> 
> View attachment 5659


nerdissimo!


----------



## Leda (18 Settembre 2012)

*Must have*

[video=youtube_share;iUYz-t8YoH8]http://youtu.be/iUYz-t8YoH8[/video]



:singleeye:


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non sei solo!
> 
> View attachment 5659





Leda ha detto:


> U.S. ci sei mancato!
> 
> Come segno di benvenuto, ho pensato di metterti a contar quadrati... Buona pazzia, eh
> 
> ...




Grazie Leda, che dolce 

Posso evitare di rispondere ai quadrati??
Io con i giochi di logica scazzo sempre ... boh .. 10??

Bello l'Iphon


----------



## demoralizio (18 Settembre 2012)

Troll science, ed é amore a prima vista


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

Trolldad :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (18 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 5661
> 
> Trolldad :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Trolldad é stupendo :carneval:

Io vado di cyanide & happiness


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Trolldad é stupendo :carneval:
> 
> Io vado di cyanide & happiness


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Leda (18 Settembre 2012)

*Nutella nutellae*

Nutella omnia divisa est in in partes tres:
Unum: Nutella in vaschetta plasticae
Duum: Nutella in vitreis bicchieribus custodita
Treum: Nutella in magno barattolo (magno barattolo sì, sed melius est si magno Nutella in barattolo).
Nutella piacet omnibus pueris atque puellae sed, si troppa nutella fagocitare, cicciones divenire, cutaneis eructionibus sottostare et brufolos peticellosque supra facie tua stratos formare atque, ipso facto,diarream cacarellamque subitanea venire. Propterea quod familiares, et mamma in particulare, semper Nutella celat in impensabilis locis ut viteant filiis sbafare, come soliti sunt. Sed domanda spontanea nascet:
si mamma contraria est filialis sbafationes, pera nutella comprat et postea celat? Intelligentiore fuisse non comprare manco per nihil...;
sed forse mamma etiam nutella sbafant: celatio altrum non est vendetta trasversalis materna propterea quod ea stessa victima fuit sua volta matris suae. "Sic heri tua mamma Nutella celavit, sic hodie celis filiis tuis".
Sed populum toto cognoscit ingenium puerorum si in ballo Nutellam est: vista felinos similante habent ut scriuteant in tenebris credentiarum; manes prensiles aracnidarum modo ut arrampiceant super scaffalos sgabuzzinarum; olfatto caninum - canibus superior - per Nutellam scovare inter mucchios anonimarum marmellatarum fructarum. Memento semper: filius, inevitabile, Nutella scovat sed non semper magnat. Infactum, fruxtratione maxima filii si habet quando filius scovat barattolum sed hoc barattolus novo atque sigillatos est, propterea quod si filium aprit et intaccat barattolum intonsum, sputtanatus fuisse! (Eh! Erat novus...). Hoc res demonstrat omnibus mammis nascondimentos novorum barattolorum Nutellae fatica sprecata esse.

Mi è tornata in mente poco fa... muoio :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Nutella omnia divisa est in in partes tres:
> Unum: Nutella in vaschetta plasticae
> Duum: Nutella in vitreis bicchieribus custodita
> Treum: Nutella in magno barattolo (magno barattolo sì, sed melius est si magno Nutella in barattolo).
> ...


Non morire ti prego:up::up::up:
Requiem eternam
dai dai dai domine
con la lussia e la perpetua
crepè in santa pace amen.

Canta un merlum in tel frumento.
( Tantum ergo Sacramento)


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma questo è nerd?
L'organo più incredibile che si sia mai costruito al mondo, dal punto di vista estetico...



Si trova nella Disney Hall

http://shanti4evr.blogspot.it/2012/05/disney-concert-hall.html


----------



## geko (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo è nerd?
> L'organo più incredibile che si sia mai costruito al mondo, dal punto di vista estetico...
> 
> View attachment 5668
> ...


No, Conte.

Questo è nerd:









:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, Conte.
> 
> Questo è nerd:
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;iUYz-t8YoH8]http://youtu.be/iUYz-t8YoH8[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> :singleeye:


è molto culinerd :rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (19 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, Conte.
> 
> Questo è nerd:
> 
> ...


fucking hacker genius!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Ma l'hai capita sul serio?

La verità!!!

Please


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Settembre 2012)

Povera Barbie


----------



## Leda (19 Settembre 2012)

*Se lo vedesse Minerva...*


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> View attachment 5677


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> View attachment 5677



LO VOGLIOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Divertitevi! :mrgreen:

https://www.google.it/#hl=it&gs_nf=...pw.r_qf.&fp=99742b515f9ac2eb&biw=1024&bih=677


----------



## demoralizio (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Divertitevi! :mrgreen:
> 
> https://www.google.it/#hl=it&gs_nf=...pw.r_qf.&fp=99742b515f9ac2eb&biw=1024&bih=677


Questo è davvero ultra nerd... è pensare che c'è gente che viene pagata per fare questi easter egg!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Questo è davvero ultra nerd... è pensare che c'è gente che viene pagata per fare questi easter egg!!!


Me lo hanno mandato come scherzo, perché sono polla. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2012)

*Trollolloading*


----------



## JON (20 Settembre 2012)

*Nerd in erba*


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2012)

*Ecco come nascono i computer...*




:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> View attachment 5684
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


:risata:


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


Visto che hai gradito, ti va un barbecue elettronico?


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2012)

*Nerdata power*

Solo per palati raffinati.






:inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Solo per palati raffinati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leda nerd del giorno, impossibile trovare di meglio oggi. :bravooo:


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2012)

:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Visto che hai gradito, ti va un barbecue elettronico?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5685


:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Divertitevi! :mrgreen:
> 
> https://www.google.it/#hl=it&gs_nf=...pw.r_qf.&fp=99742b515f9ac2eb&biw=1024&bih=677


approvatissimo!

vedo che sei nerd almeno quanto me, se non peggio :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> View attachment 5684
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


ecco, penso che ora siamo pronti per evolvere questa discussione al prossimo livello :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Divertitevi! :mrgreen:
> 
> https://www.google.it/#hl=it&gs_nf=...pw.r_qf.&fp=99742b515f9ac2eb&biw=1024&bih=677


:rock::rock: 

che figata, non posso approvarti, ma te lo appoggio!


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Leda nerd del giorno, impossibile trovare di meglio oggi. :bravooo:




Ciononostante ci riproverei con questa 







MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5687




Soffoco :risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5693
> 
> :mrgreen:



Nuoooooooo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (20 Settembre 2012)

LOL


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)




----------



## MillePensieri (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


:rotfl:

 

:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;XNBP18nrRdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNBP18nrRdw&feature=player_embed  ded[/video]


[video=youtube;Alw5hs0chj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alw5hs0chj0&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fww  w.google.it%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q  %3Dtetris%2520god%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D  2%26ved%3D0CC0QtwIwAQ%26url%3Dhttp%253A%  252F%252Fwww.youtube.com%252Fwatch%253Fv  %253DAlw5hs0chj0%26ei%3DJqFcUJeAMOWg4gTF  5IHIAg%26usg%3DAFQjCNFhyA7m863ooBvxKDfCF  lR6b5taSA&has_verified=1[/video]

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Settembre 2012)

Mille .... :rotfl::rotfl:


La cosa inquietante è che l'aifon five fosse davvero così ne venderebbero na patacca lo stesso ...


----------



## demoralizio (22 Settembre 2012)

Extra light!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5706


direi che Madame Curie aveva ragione. il commento è di qualcuno che non ha mai provato a comprendere qualcosa di completamente nuovo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mille .... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> La cosa inquietante è che l'*aifon five fosse davvero così ne venderebbero na patacca lo stesso* ...


verissimo


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5706





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> direi che Madame Curie aveva ragione. il commento è di qualcuno che non ha mai provato a comprendere qualcosa di completamente nuovo


Vero, però ultraLOL lo stesso


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> direi che Madame Curie aveva ragione. il commento è di qualcuno che non ha mai provato a comprendere qualcosa di completamente nuovo





Leda ha detto:


> Vero, però ultraLOL lo stesso


Ecco, volevo a dirlo io. Grazie Leda. :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2012)

Che amore il bimbo  e che cavolata l'altra immagine (da cliccare un po' di volte per ingrandirla). :carneval:


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2012)

*Street art in 3d*




Fantastico!


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Settembre 2012)

:carneval:


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Per chi mi da del fottuto perverso







per gli altri...


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Settembre 2012)

ma perverso in senso buono!:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5724
> 
> :carneval:



*
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!


*MacGyver... il mio primo sogno erotico :inlove:


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma perverso in senso buono!:rotfl:


Sto cercando una sfumatura positiva di perverso sulla treccani, ma...


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2012)

Forse Milly intendeva più qualcosa del genere...


[video=youtube_share;vnXg8pIWS5s]http://youtu.be/vnXg8pIWS5s[/video]



:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse Milly intendeva più qualcosa del genere...
> 
> :rotfl:


:rotfl:Esatto! Altro che Treccani!:rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (24 Settembre 2012)

Bastarde senza cuore.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;A0vfDHK7vsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0vfDHK7vsU[/video]


----------



## demoralizio (25 Settembre 2012)

in a parallel universe...


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Leda (25 Settembre 2012)

Star Wars Lego chess :inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

Un dramma! :rotfl:


----------



## geko (26 Settembre 2012)

Ma come ho fatto a non pensare prima ad un utilizzo alternativo di questo tipo dei cavi di vecchi joysticks? :rotfl:


----------



## geko (26 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


>



Se li metti nella mia borsa ti esce direttamente un centrino all'uncinetto...


----------



## geko (26 Settembre 2012)

Dopo questa *giuro *p) che la smetto con le ultime cene nerd!

:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Dopo questa *giuro *p) che la smetto con le ultime cene nerd!
> 
> :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:
smeraldo per te!


----------



## Leda (26 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Dopo questa *giuro *p) che la smetto con le ultime cene nerd!
> 
> :mrgreen:





MillePensieri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> smeraldo per te!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E io non posso, che rabbia! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

:mrgreen:

Breaking Bad!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè, CIAO.


----------



## Leda (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, CIAO.



AAAAAAARGH!!!

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, CIAO.


Perchè...?
Joey...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, CIAO.




HAHAHAHAHAHHHAHHAHAH!!!!

Io la trovo tenerissima


----------



## demoralizio (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, CIAO.


Ma l'ultimo che frut.... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh








Eccellente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


>


ora, se questo non è nerdissimo! :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

Mi ha fatto sorridere, ma forse sono troppo stanca e non capisco nulla. Toh. 

[video=youtube;l7oadchZMYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7oadchZMYA[/video]


----------



## demoralizio (27 Settembre 2012)

Siamo fottuti







Non dormirò mai più ...


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2012)

Toh, rovinatevi quel che vi resta del cervello con questo:


[video=youtube_share;WsqdmqRgrIc]http://youtu.be/WsqdmqRgrIc[/video]


:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Toh, rovinatevi quel che vi resta del cervello con questo:
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


E' *STUPENDO*! 
Malato e stupendo.


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' *STUPENDO*!
> Malato e stupendo.


:quoto:


I miei amici su fb sono una fonte inesauribile di stronzate :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Leda, per te


----------



## Tebe (28 Settembre 2012)

ogni tanto vengo a sbirciare su questo 3d facendo la parassitaria silente ma...

voi fate paura sul serio.

Ridete di cose che...

paura...


Continuate pure, fate finta che non abbia scritto.
Tranquilli.
Vado a vedermi un pò di esumazioni sud americane su youtube.
Sono i migliori per quel genere splatter dal vivo.

Li adoro!







ciao


----------



## Leda (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Leda, per te
> 
> View attachment 5766



Ma è inquietante!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma è inquietante!!!


Molto! :rotfl:
Ma siamo strane come dice Tebe o è lei quella strana perché non ci capisce?


----------



## Tebe (28 Settembre 2012)

*ma...*

se posto la foto di un cadavere vero in adipocere è nerd?


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se posto la foto di un cadavere vero in adipocere è nerd?


Se c'è almeno una vignetta buffa, si. 
Altrimenti è solo un cadavere...

Fai fai, posta, mica svengo! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Se c'è almeno una vignetta buffa, si.
> Altrimenti è solo un cadavere...
> 
> Fai fai, posta, mica svengo! :rotfl:


no, niente vignetta buff.
però l'adipocere rende i cadaveri cerati.
una specie di madame tussauds dell'orrore ecco. ma ironico per chi ha il gusto del macabro.



vbbè dai. me ne vado.
mi fate sentire a disagio.






ciao


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, niente vignetta buff.
> però l'adipocere rende i cadaveri cerati.
> una specie di madame tussauds dell'orrore ecco. ma ironico per chi ha il gusto del macabro.
> 
> ...


Ho presente, non sono nemmeno andata a googlare "adipocere" 
Tempo fa ho visto un documentario su History (credo), interessante.

Ti inquieta restare qui? 

Ciao


----------



## Tebe (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho presente, non sono nemmeno andata a googlare "adipocere"
> Tempo fa ho visto un documentario su History (credo), interessante.
> 
> *Ti inquieta restare qui?*
> ...




si...tanto....:scared:

Ho trovato anche interessante la saponificazione cadaverica, tu?




ciao


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si...tanto....:scared:
> 
> Ho trovato anche interessante la saponificazione cadaverica, tu?
> 
> ...


Interessante...bhe insomma, se non ci fosse quel processo non si avrebbe l'adipocera...se ho capito e ricordo bene ci vuole assenza di aria e una reazione tra i grassi del corpo e i sali nell'ambiente circostante. 
Mi attira di più il risultato finale, le "necro-statue di cera". 

:scared:


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

O parli di cose "alla Cianciulli"? :scared:


----------



## Tebe (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> O parli di cose "alla Cianciulli"? :scared:



oddio la Cianciulli!:inlove:

Il mio primo serial killer:inlove::inlove:


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oddio la Cianciulli!:inlove:
> 
> Il mio primo serial killer:inlove::inlove:


:rotfl:
Un 'appassionata?
E il tuo preferito?


----------



## Tebe (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Un 'appassionata?
> E il tuo preferito?


Si. "adoro" i serial killer.

Il mio preferito è Zodiac, americano.
mai beccato.

Il tuo?


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. "adoro" i serial killer.
> 
> Il mio preferito è Zodiac, americano.
> mai beccato.
> ...


tebe anch'io li adoro.. mi affascinano, (sono sadico lo ammetto).
a me incuriosisce molto.. il mostro di Milkwokee...
però pure quello russo non scherza.. Rastov?


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. "adoro" i serial killer.
> 
> Il mio preferito è Zodiac, americano.
> mai beccato.
> ...


Cavolo...ti odio 

Ripiego sul cannibale di Milwaukee.


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cavolo...ti odio
> 
> Ripiego sul cannibale di Milwaukee.


JACK .. però è sempre il primo...


----------



## demoralizio (28 Settembre 2012)

Armin Meiwes FTW!
Qua da noi si spaventavano i bambini dicendo che arrivava la Cianciulli, ah il folklore!


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Ritornando alle cose Nerd:

 

E questa? Demo, che è? :rotfl:



E la Tebe-car?


----------



## Leda (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ritornando alle cose Nerd:
> 
> View attachment 5770 View attachment 5771
> 
> ...



Miticheeeeee!!! La prima mi ha spezzato :risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Miticheeeeee!!! La prima mi ha spezzato :risata::risata::risata::risata:


La prima è su un altro livello, vero :rotfl:
Ma non ho resistito e messo anche le altre


----------



## demoralizio (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ritornando alle cose Nerd:
> 
> View attachment 5770 View attachment 5771
> 
> ...


Morissi.


----------



## Leda (28 Settembre 2012)

L'avatar di Innominata!


----------



## Leda (28 Settembre 2012)

http://www.orgoglionerd.it/


[video=youtube_share;ZR6Cw_3q1Pg]http://youtu.be/ZR6Cw_3q1Pg[/video]

Una chicca di sito e il video... si commenta da solo :risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Una chicca di sito e il video... si commenta da solo :risata::risata::risata::risata:


:rotfl:

E posso anche darti un verde! Incredibile!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' *STUPENDO*!
> Malato e stupendo.


anche a livello musicale


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> http://www.orgoglionerd.it/


su questo sito ho trovato questa foto, il rhino volante ... particolarmente nerd per una serie di motivi da scoprire :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Settembre 2012)




----------



## MillePensieri (1 Ottobre 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;YmokqDrIBKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmokqDrIBKg[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;JWToUATLGzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWToUATLGzs[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Ottobre 2012)

*R: L'antro dei Nerd*

Nerdine sparse




Per demo:


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Ottobre 2012)

*R: L'antro dei Nerd*

Perché su tapatalk vedo due antri dei nerd?!?!
:what:


----------



## demoralizio (3 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Nerdine sparse
> Per demo:
> View attachment 5809


PER CHI MI AVETE PRESO???!?!??!?!?!








PS: dopo una breve ricerca... è claire sinclair (http://www.qnm.it/donne/fotogallery/claire-sinclair-foto-della-playmate-dellanno-2011_1725_12.html) adesso è come sfondo desktop a lavoro (modello officina)


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> PER CHI MI AVETE PRESO???!?!??!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rock::rock:


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> PER CHI MI AVETE PRESO???!?!??!?!?!


:rotfl:

ti dedico questa:


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Ottobre 2012)

Questo lo trovo geniale :mrgreen:

[video=youtube;UkzbRkPv4T4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkzbRkPv4T4[/video]


----------



## geko (3 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> PER CHI MI AVETE PRESO???!?!??!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :rock::rock:


Siete proprio degli sporchi nerd... Sempre a parlare di gnocca eh...

A proposito di nerd e gnocca, ho scoperto che in questa stagione di Dexter arriverà lei... Il sogno erotico 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 di un altro eroe nerd (Chuck).


Yvonne Strahovsky 
(_fap fap_ :rotfl









L'unica, tra quelle con l'aria vagamente da battona, che trovo notevole. 
Lo sapevo io che nella vita dovevo fare il serial killer o, in alternativa, la spia. :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Ottobre 2012)

Vi avverto, se cominciate a postare foto di ragazze seminude io mi sento autorizzata a replicare con i miei sogni erotici. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vi avverto, se cominciate a postare foto di ragazze seminude io mi sento autorizzata a replicare con i miei sogni erotici. :mrgreen:


pure io pure io pure io pure io :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io pure io pure io pure io :rotfl:


:rotfl:
Voleva essere una minaccia per i ragazzi, ma se hai in mente di aprire le danze ti vengo dietro a ruota. :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Ottobre 2012)

*R: L'antro dei Nerd*

Fapping time

Ahahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;lOcDfMBq9VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOcDfMBq9VI[/video]


----------



## demoralizio (4 Ottobre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Siete proprio degli sporchi nerd... Sempre a parlare di gnocca eh...
> 
> A proposito di nerd e gnocca, ho scoperto che in questa stagione di Dexter arriverà lei... Il sogno erotico
> 
> ...


non so chi cazzaccio sia, ma a caval donato ecc...

w dexter, w i nerd e w la gnocca!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> non so chi cazzaccio sia, ma a caval donato ecc...
> 
> w dexter, w i nerd e w la gnocca!!


Great !!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Ottobre 2012)

:rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Ottobre 2012)

*R: L'antro dei Nerd*


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## demoralizio (5 Ottobre 2012)

Gli ultimi post mi hanno dilaniato... quella di Hetfield è da infarto.

Il mio contributo (real nerd inside):







PS: allora si apre un 3d con i sogni erotici maschili/femminili?


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;sEFnIZO435c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEFnIZO435c[/video]

[video=youtube;DVX9dAj8e8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVX9dAj8e8w[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Ottobre 2012)

*R: L'antro dei Nerd*


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Kid (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Spero davvero sia fake, altrimenti significherebbe che non c'è limite alla idiozia umana! :rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (12 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## MillePensieri (12 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;cD8rph02cxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD8rph02cxw[/video]


----------



## demoralizio (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nerdest...


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Nerdest...


Mi piace 
Verde per te!


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Ottobre 2012)

I favolosi anni 2000


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> I favolosi anni 2000
> 
> View attachment 5869


:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Ottobre 2012)

*R: L'antro dei Nerd*


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


>


:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Ottobre 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> View attachment 5897
> 
> :mrgreen:


ma dove li trovi :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma dove li trovi :rotfl:


ho notato ora la spirale ... credo che sia un'invenzione del 1959, quindi è fintissimo, cmq rende uguale


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ho notato ora la spirale ... credo che sia un'invenzione del 1959, quindi è fintissimo, cmq rende uguale


Appunto, non fare il precisino.


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Ottobre 2012)

*R: L'antro dei Nerd*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## MillePensieri (25 Ottobre 2012)

Ho approvato la banana, ti meriti questa immagine senza senso. :carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Ottobre 2012)

*R: L'antro dei Nerd*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho approvato la banana, ti meriti questa immagine senza senso. :carneval:
> 
> la banana è la migliore della serie, me ne sono accorto dopo, rileggendo


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Do a barrel roll!

http://www.google.it/#hl=it&gs_nf=3...024&bih=677&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&cad=b


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Do a barrel roll!
> 
> http://www.google.it/#hl=it&gs_nf=3...024&bih=677&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&cad=b


cerca in google: *tilt*


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> cerca in google: *tilt*


Fatto. :mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (30 Ottobre 2012)

Riferimenti culturali A BOMBA!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## MillePensieri (1 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;cBlRbrB_Gnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBlRbrB_Gnc[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;1l_CQKECiM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l_CQKECiM0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:

[video=youtube;GpstgCZgicQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpstgCZgicQ&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Novembre 2012)

[video=youtube;WOlpdd7y8MI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOlpdd7y8MI[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> [video=youtube;WOlpdd7y8MI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOlpdd7y8MI[/video]


crudele :rotfl:

è cmq un'idea che solo i genitori possono avere per vendicarsi ai figli ...


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Novembre 2012)

:mrgreen:

[video=youtube;tIwH7ptHCWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIwH7ptHCWc[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Novembre 2012)

Un po' in ritardo, però merita 

[video=youtube;dX_1B0w7Hzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX_1B0w7Hzc[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: L'antro dei Nerd*


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> [video=youtube;WOlpdd7y8MI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOlpdd7y8MI[/video]



Cazzo, sono messa proprio male, mi sono messa a piangere quando i bimbi hanno detto cose carine...


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Questo è il 3D più bello di sempre! Non so come lo avessi perso prima, ma stanotte ho riso fino a strozzarmi 
Grazie! (e smeraldi a go-go)


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Visto che siamo sotto natale, via coi regali nerd:


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Dicembre 2012)

Un bel post natalizio :mrgreen:

[video=youtube;0kRAKXFrYQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kRAKXFrYQ4[/video]​


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## MillePensieri (23 Dicembre 2012)

Per chi va al mare in questi giorni :mrgreen:

[video=youtube;Vi9OHRb3tr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi9OHRb3tr0[/video]​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Per chi va al mare in questi giorni :mrgreen:


in extremis sono le tecniche che vengono naturali ... oltre e fingersi morto. ovvio che uno squalo affamato troverà ridicolo il nostro sforzo di salvarci e ci sorriderà con tutti i suoi denti :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Gennaio 2013)




----------

